# Endboss



## Hadec (16. September 2008)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir mal Gedanken gemacht wer den Endboss von Wotlk ist.

Viel weist ja darauf hin das Arthas, der Lichkönig, der Endboss sein wird.

Aber in BC dachten ja auch alle es wär Illidan und es war doch Kil´jaeden^^

Was meint ihr dazu?

Wie würde euer Endboss aussehen?


MvG Hadec  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

arthas dann patch mit hogger


----------



## Alenis (16. September 2008)

Mmh vileicht Guldan er hat schließlich denn ersten Tedesritter erschafen.


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

Hmmm Hogger schätz ich ma...munkelt man zumindest...


mist da war wohl jmd schneller^^


----------



## Elemerus (16. September 2008)

arthas schließt sich mit hogger zusammen, welche dann alles erobern


----------



## maniac-kun (16. September 2008)

blizzard sagte schon das im allerletzten patch der arthas raid eingebaut wird


----------



## Arkoras (16. September 2008)

Pre BC wars Hogger als Kel'thuzad verkleidet...
BC wars Hogger als Kil'jaeden verkleidet....
mit Wotlk wirds Hogger als Arthas verkleidet
mit dem nächsten Addon wirds Hogger ohne verkleidung, muahahaha


----------



## Hadec (16. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard sagte schon das im allerletzten patch der arthas raid eingebaut wird



Ah ok 
aber wie würdet ihr euren "Wunsch" als Endboss haben?


----------



## Alenis (16. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard sagte schon das im allerletzten patch der arthas raid eingebaut wird



Soweit ich weiss sagten sie nur in einem späteren Patch und nicht letzten


----------



## Davidor (16. September 2008)

Ein "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"-Kobold!


----------



## Master of madness (16. September 2008)

hmm ein fetter hunter mit wechselden pet und bei jedem wipe macht er 1% mehr dmg das geht solange bis er tot is oder id resset ist ansonsten verschwindet der buff ned ^^. damit habens dann die pro gilden schwerer den zu killn. natürlich dürfen verschiedene phasen( in welchen er aspekte wechselt auch ned fehlen)


----------



## Yiraja (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit hogger



HOGGER RULEZ AZEROTH^^


----------



## Arkoras (16. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> HOGGER RULEZ AZEROTH^^



warum sollte arthas sind sonst in nordrenth verstecken?


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Ah ok
> aber wie würdet ihr euren "Wunsch" als Endboss haben?



hä?
Wie wolln wir unsren Wunschboss 
oder
Wen wolln wir als unsren Wunschboss?

In jedem Fall aber Hogger =)


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Ah ok
> aber wie würdet ihr euren "Wunsch" als Endboss haben?



meinst wohl "wen" oder? 
mmh egal was weiß ja was du meinst...ich fänds geil wenn der allerletze Boss in Nordend(-.-) Arthas ist und danach vllt mit nem addon irgendwo ein richtiger Gott komm (ungeschwächt oO) vllt in mmh Desolace da ist eh nichts los


----------



## Megamage (16. September 2008)

Oh maaan..diese Hogger witze sind nicht lustig!


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> warum sollte arthas sind sonst in nordrenth verstecken?



Vllt weil er da  ne grosse Hütte hat?^^


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (16. September 2008)

Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt


----------



## Focht (16. September 2008)

Chuck Norris...... spass beiseite es wird Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der mächtigste boss von allen......Hogger überlebt den Raid wie Kael Thas und taucht gaaaanz am Ende von WoW wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (16. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt


naja die Welt der Astralen vielleicht(Konsortium und so ^^)


----------



## Squarg (16. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> hmm ein fetter hunter mit wechselden pet und bei jedem wipe macht er 1% mehr dmg das geht solange bis er tot is oder id resset ist ansonsten verschwindet der buff ned ^^. damit habens dann die pro gilden schwerer den zu killn. natürlich dürfen verschiedene phasen( in welchen er aspekte wechselt auch ned fehlen)



Jo !
Der wär nice ^^
Hab sogar extra dein Pet gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Vllt weil er da  ne grosse Hütte hat?^^



ne sein Thron ist da festgefroren ....


----------



## Kaldonir (16. September 2008)

ich bin für arthas, wer soll sonst in nordend da oben sitzen und von 25 leuten woche für woche runtergekloppt werden?
aber schade find ich eigentlich, dass Hogger nicht in den Kil'jaeden kampf eingebaut wurde. Am sinnvollsten wäre gewesen z.B. Pull => 10.000 Hoggerillusionen erscheinen => Kil'jaeden verwandelt sich in Hogger.
Und jetzt versucht mal, den richtigen Kiljaeden zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (16. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt




Irgendwo gibt es doch eine Liste der Addons
ich glaub es war Mealstorm oder?


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> ne sein Thron ist da festgefroren ....



Arsch am Stuhl festgefroren oder wie?^^


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (16. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> naja die Welt der Astralen vielleicht(Konsortium und so ^^)



*g* Genau mit lvl 81 darf man dann die Astrale Welt betreten. Die ist dann wie die normale Welt mit genau den gleichen Quests nur das vor jeden Namen "Astraler..." steht. Klingt ganz nach Blizzard ^^ aus altem neues machen *g*


----------



## phones (16. September 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass hogger nicht der Endboss ist. Nicht in DIESEM Add on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn wie jeder weiss ist hogger der ursprung allen Bösen in WoW und wird im aller letzten Add on als finaler, unbesiegbarer Endboss auftreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Arsch am Stuhl festgefroren oder wie?^^



na er kann sich doch hinstellen....oder zumindestens steht er auf all den Bildern xD sitzt wohl auf ner Wärmeflasche

auch wenn es lustig wäre gegen einen sitzenden arthas zu kämpfen...100% crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elemerus (16. September 2008)

arthas versteckt sich auf jeden fall vor hogger
ich mein sonst hätte er ja in naxxramas steigen können und mit hogger krieg anfangen können, aber nein er ist dafür zu feige!


----------



## Kavin (16. September 2008)

keine ahnung wer behauptet guldan könnte es sein..guldan is schon ewig tot


----------



## Oimdudla (16. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Pre BC wars Hogger als Kel'thuzad verkleidet...
> BC wars Hogger als Kil'jaeden verkleidet....
> mit Wotlk wirds Hogger als Arthas verkleidet
> mit dem nächsten Addon wirds Hogger ohne verkleidung, muahahaha


oh gott!
OHNE verkleidung!
wie soll man HOGGER denn OHNE verkleidung bitteschön legen?!


----------



## Monoecus (16. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Irgendwo gibt es doch eine Liste der Addons
> ich glaub es war Mealstorm oder?



Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## Vem0123 (16. September 2008)

vllt ja auch sargeras ... wenn arthas stirbt sucht sich der lichking einen neuen wirt z.b. sargeras .. dadurch wird er wiederbelebt und zum neuen endboss gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

Kavin schrieb:


> keine ahnung wer behauptet guldan könnte es sein..guldan is schon ewig tot


guldan+arthas=lich könig..... also gul dan lebt noch in arthas


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

gaaaanz am ende irgendwo im smaragdgrünen albtraum...
euer raid hat sich durch den albtraum gekämpft, mehr als 10 bosse erschlagen... und dann steht da hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killahunter (16. September 2008)

Denke auch, dass das nächste Addon etwas mit dem Maelstrom zu tun hat..


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Plane Set
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...



pandaren und worgs?


----------



## Monoecus (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> pandaren und worgs?



Warscheinlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardark (16. September 2008)

Naja ich hätte gern Sargeras. Wär aber schon extrem gegen denn. Gut die frage wär wie kommt der in unsere welt. Aber mal schauen die von blizz lassen sich da was einfallen ^^


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass das nächste Addon etwas mit dem Maelstrom zu tun hat..


das nächste addon ist wotlk das übernächste wenn scho


----------



## Monoecus (16. September 2008)

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vem0123 (16. September 2008)

sargeras ist doch in azeroth begraben in diesen unterirdischen grab


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

ah danke monoecus jetzt weiß ich endlich wo Tel'abim liegt...(meine Twinks essen immer Bananen von dort)^^


200 Post ui glücklich


----------



## Monoecus (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> ah danke monoecus jetzt weiß ich endlich wo Tel'abim liegt...(meine Twinks essen immer Bananen von dort)^^
> 
> 
> 200 Post ui glücklich



1. gz

2. Tel'Abim klingt nach ner Terrorvereinigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

soll das heißen die Bananen könnten Sprengstoff enthalten? ^^


----------



## Elemerus (16. September 2008)

Vem0123 schrieb:


> sargeras ist doch in azeroth begraben in diesen unterirdischen grab



dann belebt ihn hogger halt wieder


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

Elemerus schrieb:


> dann belebt ihn hogger halt wieder



hogger braucht keine verstärkung....BLASPHEMIE ihm das zu unterstellen....aber rein theoretisch könnte ers ja


----------



## Monoecus (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> soll das heißen die Bananen könnten Sprengstoff enthalten? ^^



Vielleicht...

Oder irgendwelche GPS-Sender oder Wanzen oder so...


Aber ich meinte eher, dass Blizzard deswegen Ärger mit den Amerikanern kriegen könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61816

*hust*


----------



## Elemerus (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> hogger braucht keine verstärkung....BLASPHEMIE ihm das zu unterstellen....aber rein theoretisch könnte ers ja



neinnein ich wollte den großartigen hogger nicht beleidigen, nur würde er das machen damit er sich nicht die hände schmutzig machen müsse


----------



## jolk (16. September 2008)

hehe.....ich werde mich dort mit freunden treffen und GM suiciden...


----------



## Varanes (16. September 2008)

hats nicht immer geheissen titanen?


----------



## Georan (16. September 2008)

OMG, man kanns auch mit den Hoggernichtwitzen übertreiben.
Also ich denke diesmal bleibt Blizzard bei Arthas, weil hmm... is halt Arthas für mich ist/bleibt Illidan auch der Endboss von BC.
YOU ARE NOT PREPARED!
Den Kiljeaden trailler fand ich irgendwie blöd.


----------



## Gnomthebest (16. September 2008)

ganz klar: chuck norris

um ihn zu töten (hmmm...sagen wir "um es wenigstens zu versuchen...) braucht man 1000 spieler vom level "OMG-IT`S-OVER-9000!!!!"

falls man ihn nach 10 minu...nein, nach 10 tagen noch nicht auf unter 90% (das ist sehr wahrscheinlich - nein es ist sogar sicher) macht er einen roundhousekick und der server ist dann für ein paar tage down


----------



## Tomtek (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit *hogger*


nope völlig falsch , man munkelt dass der endboss Hogger Senior ist.. wie der name schon sagt der Vater von Hogger also übermächtig , mächtiger als die titanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier der Beweis


----------



## Severos (16. September 2008)

Storygerecht wär doch nur n fetter, langbärtiger Oger, der besoffen auf nem fliegenden Motorrad alles plättet und highway to hell raushaut...
/ironie off
Bin ma gespannt was Blizz noch mit der Story anstellt...


----------



## MasterCTS (16. September 2008)

Arthas ganz klar. Warum sollte Illidan als Endboss geplant wesen sein. Außer das er einer von Kiljeadens Speichelleckern war hat der doch keine Macht.
Kiljeaden war bestimt von vorderein schon geplant gewesen als Endboss, man hat es bloß net verrateen um die Spannung net wegzunehmen.
Außerdem, wer sagt das der Lichkönig seine letzte Schlacht auf Frostkrone bekommt? es kann ja auch ein komplett anderer Ort sein.


----------



## Syrics (16. September 2008)

hogger 4 president...


irgentwann wird blizzard so verrückt davon dass sie ihn als endboss wirklich implementieren xP


----------



## Vranthor (16. September 2008)

Alenis schrieb:


> Mmh vileicht Guldan er hat schließlich denn ersten Tedesritter erschafen.




nochmal auf Deutsch bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (16. September 2008)

Chuck Norris!
Keine Diskussion er wirds!


----------



## Tomtek (16. September 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> nochmal auf Deutsch bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


L2R sag ich nur mal so er hat 2 kleine fehler gemacht... ;P


----------



## Syrics (16. September 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ganz klar: chuck norris
> 
> um ihn zu töten (hmmm...sagen wir "um es wenigstens zu versuchen...) braucht man 1000 spieler vom level "OMG-IT`S-OVER-9000!!!!"
> 
> falls man ihn nach 10 minu...nein, nach 10 tagen noch nicht auf unter 90% (das ist sehr wahrscheinlich - nein es ist sogar sicher) macht er einen roundhousekick und der server ist dann für ein paar tage down




also das...ist wirklich perverse scheiße...made my week diggah xD

ab inne sig xD


----------



## Onyxien (16. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt



Ich auch. mit Wotlk geht die WC3 Story zu Ende, und damit auch der Reiz PvE zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kysiro (16. September 2008)

die können was neues erfinden ^^


----------



## kysiro (16. September 2008)

ich denke erst kommt arthas mit wotlk und dann wie bei patch wo sonnenbrunnen kam da kommt halt nochmal n raid und n neues boss^^


----------



## Sreal (16. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Chuck Norris!
> Keine Diskussion er wirds!


 nope, dass wird der wirklich letzte endboss.. wenn sargeras down geht reisst sein körper auf und plötzlich steht da dann "Chuck norris - owner of the burning legion"


----------



## Picoo (16. September 2008)

Arthas droppt Froustmourne und dann wird Hogger zum neuen Lich King.


----------



## Morcan (16. September 2008)

Am Ende wird sich Hogger als Chuck Norris zu erkennen geben...


----------



## Lort123 (16. September 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Ich auch. mit Wotlk geht die WC3 Story zu Ende, und damit auch der Reiz PvE zu machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke so einfach ist da net die mussen dan denke ich mal erstmal WC4 rausbringen und dann das wow addon


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. September 2008)

Ich denke Arthas aber bin froh wen er nicht stribt. Es wäre unlogisch Arthas sterben zu lasen da er mit dem Lich King eingentlich fast unbesiegbar sein solte.


----------



## riggedi (16. September 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> mit Wotlk geht die WC3 Story zu Ende


Woher weisst Du das denn? Quelle bitte!

Riggedi


----------



## Valnar93 (16. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ftw


----------



## OoRohaloO (16. September 2008)

ehm der einzig wahre endboss ist *Trommelwirbel*

EIN MURLOC!!!

ja und der Murloc hat 3 phasen 1. Phase sitzt er auf seinem Reittier namens "Hogger" dann steigt er ab und springt in die luft und ist auf seinem roundhousekickocopter Chuck Norris. 2. Phase Lander der roundhousekickocopter und wenn der down geht kommt der Murloc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (16. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arthas wird der Endboss sein.


----------



## Ohmnia (16. September 2008)

Wenn es nicht Arthas ist ist es Deathwing.. aus frühen BC Dateien ausgelesen (ungefähr zu der Zeit als die allererste Map von Northrend auftauchte) sah man rechts vom Dunklen Portal eine neue Insel mit einem Höhleneingang.. ich vermute stark das war mal als Deathwing's Lair gedacht und wird evtl sogar noch eingebaut in der Zeit zwischen WotLK und Maelstrom..


Und im nächsten Add-on ist eindeutig Azshara der Endboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im übernächsten Ysera und im letzten Sargeras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*man darf doch mal Träumen oder *


----------



## Nimophelio (16. September 2008)

Hm wär doch cool wenn die Nerzhul als Endboss machen würden.
Storytechnisch:
Nachdem Arthas der Lich König geschlagen wurde ist seine sterbliche Hülle abgefallen und Nerzhul kam stärker denn je wieder zum vorschein.


----------



## Nimophelio (16. September 2008)

sry für doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (16. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Ah ok
> aber wie würdet ihr euren "Wunsch" als Endboss haben?




naja...endboss, das ist ne tolle sachen, da es so viele kreaturen gibt die Azeroth (Kalimdor, Östliche Königreiche, Northrend (nordend klingt ja mal so derbst SCHEIßE nur geschlagen von EISENSCHMIEDE -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kotzt*)) und Outland böses wollen (die brennende Legion mit allen ihren Dämonen, die Geißel mit Arthas, die alten Götter (ja die wurden ja nicht getötet soweit ich weiß) und noch einige andere untergruppen) und ich würde sagen der finale boss (nach 1-2 weiteren addons) wird wohl einer der ANFÜHRER der brennenden Legion (der aber dann auch stirbt, net wieder wie Killy, verbannt wird) und dann wohl einer der Alten Götter.....vll wird man sogar noch was von den Titanen hören, die ja die Zwerge gemacht haben (aber ob das dann feinde sind? ka....)


mfg LAX


----------



## puremorgi (16. September 2008)

Deathwing waer cool :>


----------



## Belthar (16. September 2008)

Ganz klar was nach Arthas kommt ... Bis dahin is WC4 fertig und die Story werden die dann in WoW einfügen ... Vllt Südmeere oder so


----------



## Seracta (16. September 2008)

Ich schließ mich der Massenbewegung nicht an und tippe mal auf ... ja wer ist denn noch übrig ? ... Sargeras wirds ned der wird noch gebraucht ... Gul'dan auch nicht ... der wird ebenfalls gebraucht ... Anub'arak ham se in ne 5er gepackt ... maybe Muradin als Untoter ;P

Ne aber wird sehr wahrscheinlich Arthas


----------



## StormofDoom (16. September 2008)

ZOMBIE - COOOOKIIIEE!!! xDD

ne mom der wird ja Pre-Arthas-Boss xD

hm ich würde sagen...Malygos (als wunschendboss)

Arthas ist zwar stark und so, aber stärker als ein Aspekt...? Wär mir nichso lieb ^^


----------



## taribar (16. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit hogger




Stimme dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleksandria100 (16. September 2008)

ajoo...
vllt. hogger in einem chuck norris kostüm was er bei 1 % life auszieht und dann seine megamacht freien lauf lässt  (ich glaub ich sollte mal an die frische luft)

gruß


----------



## Häbbl (16. September 2008)

Vielleicht wirds auch Haris Pilton die euch zum Ausgang bläst


----------



## Cottilion (16. September 2008)

Ich glaube der einzige der noch fehlen würde wär Sargeras, der Oberoberober Boss der Brennenden Legion. Der ist zwar soweit ich weiß irgendwo eingesperrt, aber das könnte man ja storytechnisch mit einem Patch ändern.
Und da ja so gut wie alles Übel in WoW etwas mit der Brennenden Legion zu tun hat, wäre Sageras der würdige Abschluss.
Denn ich glaube der steht wirklich über allen bisherigen WoW Bossen(zumindest laut der Warcraft Geschichte)!

Edit: Zumindest dann, wenn mit WotLK Schlusst ist mit WoW. Ansonsten schließ ich mich einem Vorposter an. Sargeras wir dnoch gebraucht und sollte denke ich wirklich der allerletzte Warcraft Boss sein, den es jemals geben wird!


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (17. September 2008)

Kleiner Hinweis:
Gul'dan=tot
Ner'zhul + Arthas=Lich König
Vllt gibt es ja ein Hdz 5 mit dem Endboss Gul'dan.


----------



## Ikku (17. September 2008)

Wer weiß, vielleicht hat Arthas ja mittlerweile mit seinen festgefrorenen "Gesäßbacken" und irgendeiner Uschi die man bis jetzt noch nicht kannte ein Kind gezeugt... 

Aber dennoch... Ich tippe auf Hogger :x


----------



## Jeffy (17. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit hogger



auf jeden, hogger mit special fähigkeiten als 40 man raid hätte echt ma style =) 
vllt ja ma zum 1. april oder so =P

so far


----------



## Daronos (17. September 2008)

der endboss in lichking wird höchstwahrscheinlich arthas sein... leider.. ich hoff nur er überlebt^^
mein wunschboss wäre Elune(doofes nachtelfen-mond-gott-dingens)
und story mäßig sollten sie langsam aba sicher neltharion ranbringen, nachdem seine story nach dem kampf gegen die restlichen aspekte in BC weitererzählt wird(netherdrachenquests)


LG

Daronos
alles doof aussa mich


----------



## Daronos (17. September 2008)

Cottilion schrieb:


> Ich glaube der einzige der noch fehlen würde wär Sargeras, der Oberoberober Boss der Brennenden Legion. Der ist zwar soweit ich weiß irgendwo eingesperrt, aber das könnte man ja storytechnisch mit einem Patch ändern.
> Und da ja so gut wie alles Übel in WoW etwas mit der Brennenden Legion zu tun hat, wäre Sageras der würdige Abschluss.
> Denn ich glaube der steht wirklich über allen bisherigen WoW Bossen(zumindest laut der Warcraft Geschichte)!
> 
> Edit: Zumindest dann, wenn mit WotLK Schlusst ist mit WoW. Ansonsten schließ ich mich einem Vorposter an. Sargeras wir dnoch gebraucht und sollte denke ich wirklich der allerletzte Warcraft Boss sein, den es jemals geben wird!



sargeras is doch nur ein kleiner schoßhund vom void... der hatt doch die endlose boshaftigkeit der leere nicht akzeptieren können und ist deshalb verrückt geworden. und übertreiben sollt ma net, es gibt noch einiges stärkeres als sargeras... aman thul zum beispiel, oder "das böse im Brunnen"


----------



## Door81 (17. September 2008)

Deathwing! also haben wollen würden!^^ sollt es vielleicht noch was wie sunwell oder damals naxx geben (also ne ini die n stück spät dazu kommt), dann vielleicht als endkampf mit deathwing den man halt noch nicht besiegt sondern vielleicht nur vertreibt, bis zum nächsten addon. aber das is nur ne spekulation...^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (17. September 2008)

Es wird ein männlicher Nachtelf Druide, der sich hottet, vor dem Raid davonläuft und den tank wirbelt.


----------



## datsoli (17. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> hä?
> Wie wolln wir unsren Wunschboss
> oder
> Wen wolln wir als unsren Wunschboss?
> ...



110% agree

hogger und edwin van cleef!



StormofDoom schrieb:


> ZOMBIE - COOOOKIIIEE!!! xDD
> 
> ne mom der wird ja Pre-Arthas-Boss xD
> 
> ...



kann sein dass ich mich jetzt irre aber kommt malygos nicht schon in einem der einstiegsraids quasi als neuer gruul?


----------



## Næxt (17. September 2008)

iein titan wäre geil.................das ganze dann iwie mit hdz verbunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (17. September 2008)

mein wunsch endboss..

alle bosse die es bis jetz und dahin geben wird auf nem eigenen server

so nen 200mann raid ( realm übergreifend ) ..

kann man auch nur 1 mal im monat legen.. muhaaaa °_°


----------



## Melih (20. September 2008)

*thread ausgrab*

Mein wunsch endboss?....hmmmm

natürlich!

Meine Hexerin!


Sie würd "omg-its-over-9000" millionen leben haben und der kampf teilt sich in 3 phasen auf

1.die fluch phase

sie hat rnd aggro und verbreitet überall im ganzen raid flüche (ein paar die man disspeln kann und wleche die man nicht disspeln kann) alle 10 sekunden macht sie auf irgendwen bei der raid einen "fluch des todes" was 10 sekunden tickt udn der ,der den fluch hat danach stirbt (diesen zauber kann man nicht disspeln) wenn sie dann auf 60% ist beginnt phase 2

2.die tötungsphase

und dieser phase hat sie 2 zauber


töten:

der anvisierte gegner stirbt


Langsam Töten:

der gegner stirbt nach 10 sekunden


diese phase dauert bis sie 1% leben hat dann beginnt phase 3

3.ZOmfg phase

sie macht ein gottesschild und benutzt ihr gefürchtete drucknova und tötet alle danach schreit sie "haha kacknoobs L2p" und geht weg und hinterlässt eine truhe übrig

die truhe wird diesen gegenstand dropen :

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5263

mit Einem Zettel was seelengebunden ist und jeder bekommt#

Zettel
einzigartig                Seelengebunden
"glückwunsch sie haben wow durchgeschafft und dadurch kein RL mehr!"


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

Arthas wird denke ich schon aufjedenfall der endboss im letzten patch von wotlk, weil das ganze addon halt um ihn dreht,er ist der hauptdarsteller, der einzige darsteller um ihn gehts einfach

obwohl ich gespannt bin auf yogg-sarron, der einfach stärker sein muss als arthas. ich bin gespannt wie das umgesetzt weil das inner kingdom von azjol nerub viel mächtigere wesen birgt als die geissel


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. September 2008)

ich denke wenn man sich durch die gesamte chef-etage von Blizzard (dt: schneesturm) gekämpft hat wartet Vaneck...jetz weiß ich auch warum Blizzard Blizzard heißt! Weil Schnee ist in Northend (soweit ich weiß) mehr als genug also Blizzard wird dort iwo rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (20. September 2008)

endboss? Hans-Peter, der Schlächter des Altenheims


----------



## Robbo (20. September 2008)

hieß es nicht irgendwo das Nerzuhl mom. im Körper von Arthas ist und das sich das im späteren verlauf von wotlk ändern wird/kann? Ich glaube das Nerzuhl nochmal zurück kommt weil er ist ja eig. ein orc will er vlt. wieder zur Horde?
Wieso will er eig. alle Menschen killen?


----------



## stelzze (20. September 2008)

Quatsch Hogger mit ner armee aus untoten Todesrittermurlocs (Ganzschön langes Wort)



Wieso ist das ding da unten ne Bombe?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (20. September 2008)

osama bin laden

1.phase er springt in ein flugzeug visiert ein spieler an und fliegt in den spieler rein

2.phase er wirft mit bomben umsich die der spieler auf heben muss und ihn ihn werfer muss damit er dmg bekommt

3.phase er benutzt lebende bombe und sprengt sich inne luft und droppt:wer häte es gedacht die anschlagspläne auf das worldtradecenter!


----------



## peacefrogs (21. September 2008)

ich würde mal sagen sargerras


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> osama bin laden
> 
> 1.phase er springt in ein flugzeug visiert ein spieler an und fliegt in den spieler rein
> 
> ...



hmmm naja...


----------



## Crosis (21. September 2008)

Alenis schrieb:


> Mmh vileicht Guldan er hat schließlich denn ersten Tedesritter erschafen.


nur ist guldan schon tot und ich denk net das sein SS gut 10jahre hält geschweige denn das er den nach dem geist freilassen(er steht ja mehr oda weniger im schattenmondtal) noch benutzen kann


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Ich denke mal, das Arthas oder der Geist Ner'Zhuls der endboss Northrends sein wird ... Oder Malygos ... der Aspekt der Magie sollte nicht unterschätzt werden ...
In der einen Beta Folge fliegt er ja über ein Gebiet, das den Titanen gehören soll ... vllt wird man da ja einen schon Treffen ...

Was kommt nach WotLK? Astrale? Naja, denke mal weniger. Eher wird es sich um die Drachenschwärme drehen oder die alten Götter. Auch könnte Sargeras wieder auftauchen ... komplett tot ist er ja nicht ... (so habe ich das bis jetzt verstanden ...)
Aber wer weiß wer weiß ... die können sich noch soviel ausdenken die jungs ...


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

habe gerade eine unbekannte liste entdeckt:

Tier 7: Naxxramas. / Chamber of Aspects.


Tier 8: Ulduar. / The Eye of Eternity.
- Tier 8.5: Uldum.

Tier 9: Icecrown Citadel. / Ahn´Azjr: The Inner Kingdom


----------



## Crosis (21. September 2008)

ich könnte mir auch sageras vorstellen immerhin sinds ja ein paar instanzen die auf die titanen hinweisen und mit sageras wäre das kapitel brennende legion definitiv abgeschlossen...man könnte es so drehen das die macht von sageras die in seinem grabmal haust auf den leichnam von guldan oda so überspringt^^

wenn man von arthas mal absieht geht sonst noch ein weiterer alter gott immerhin wurde die armee der silithyden in 2 teile gespalten ahn'qiraj und noch son teil der ungefähr da haust wo nordend heut ist und arthas hat ja in der WC3 kampange einen auch "gekillt" wer weiß ob der wirklich tot war...oda evtl hat einer den platz von dem eingenommen^^ auf jedenfall wird blizzard die übrigen 3(oda wenn der den arthas gekillt hat zählt halt 4) noch mit einbauen - irgendwann.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

so und jetz ma ernsthaft:
hier isn history link look to picture in link :>  http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter6.html

NOCH FRAGEN?


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Und? Vllt. war Illidan erst als BC Endboss gedacht, aber dann haben sie sich noch für KJ entschieden ...

Und wann soll Arthas denn einen alten Gott getötet haben?kann mich beim besten willen nicht dran erinnern, ein Mob da gesehen zu haben, das ein verweis auf "alte götter" hatte ...
Wenn du in Azjol Nerub einen der vergessenen meinst, das muss kein alter Gott gewesen sein ...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

der vegessene is cthun der is nur nach ahnquraji gewandert


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

arthas hat nie einen alten gott getötet diese sind viel viel mächtiger selbst die titanen konnten die götter nicht töten sondern nur verbannen.

Arthas und anub arak sind auf einen "forgotton one" gestoßen und haben ihn mit mühe getötet, und im inner kingdom von azjol nerub wimmelt es nur so von diesen forgotten ones welche unter ihrem alten gott stehen : yogg-saron!


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> osama bin laden
> 
> 1.phase er springt in ein flugzeug visiert ein spieler an und fliegt in den spieler rein
> 
> ...


xD made my day


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> xD made my day


dazu binch hier


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard sagte schon das im allerletzten patch der arthas raid eingebaut wird


kurz vor dem nächsten addon oder wie^^


----------



## Shataar (21. September 2008)

Also ich tipp ganz stark auf Hogger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> xD made my day


voll lustig depp


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Gibt es noch andere Seiten in bezug aug WoW geschichte und Informationsquellen ausser halt wow-europe?
wüsste gerne woher ihr die namen von den alkten göttern her habt (cthun is ja klar ...)


----------



## loragorn (21. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt


soweit ich weiss, gab/gibt es  eine Liste mit den 5 ersten geplanten WoW Addons und deren Gebieten:
1 Scherbenwelt
2 Nordend
3 der Maelstrom
4 und 5 hab ich vergessen... vieleicht weis ja wer mehr


----------



## Scred (21. September 2008)

endboss von wotlk?...chuck norris


----------



## Syrics (21. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Pre BC wars Hogger als Kel'thuzad verkleidet...
> BC wars Hogger als Kil'jaeden verkleidet....
> mit Wotlk wirds Hogger als Arthas verkleidet
> mit dem nächsten Addon wirds Hogger ohne verkleidung, muahahaha



alt^^

hmm mir bruce..raide eh nie^^

aber wer is noch schlimmer als arthas....eventuell beschwört er mit patch 3.x gul dan wie bei bc nur dass es dismal der hauptboss is der beschwört...wär aber auch ziemlich dreist von blizz das gleiche nochmal zu machen^^


@ scred: verweise auf meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Chaos777 (21. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vielleicht ja noch ein Treffen mit Blackwing, noch einem der alten Götter, oooder einem Titan, vielleicht ja Sargeras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endgültig tot ist er ja nicht. Er wurde doch nur in den wirbelnden Nether verbannt soweit ich weiß

oder Arthas ist wirklich der letzte Raidboss^^


----------



## Malehkith (21. September 2008)

zu der liste: 
diese liste wird höchstwarscheinlich zutreffen , der absolute endboss wird arthas sein , der adnere t9 boss wird der zweite alte gott sein , der unter dem weltenbaum in northrend ist. dieser ist der "vergessene" gegen den arthas und anub'arak im vorgessenen königreich kämpfen und er trägt den namen yogg-saron  http://www.wowwiki.com/Yogg-Saron  .
malygos ist zwar " nur " t8 aber immerhin bekommt der spieler ja dort unterstützung von alexstarza im kampf, und sie ist ja alleine schon fast so stark wie malygos selber.
naxx und chamber of aspects sind zwar auch hohes niveau, aber weit unter dem "story" niveau des anderen zeugs. die raids sind bei wotlk sehr storyreich!


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

juhuuu die liste hab ich mir nämlich ausgedacht^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

4.smaragd dream
5.plane set pandas etc


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> zu der liste:
> diese liste wird höchstwarscheinlich zutreffen , der absolute endboss wird arthas sein , der adnere t9 boss wird der zweite alte gott sein , der unter dem weltenbaum in northrend ist. dieser ist der "vergessene" gegen den arthas und anub'arak im vorgessenen königreich kämpfen und er trägt den namen yogg-saron  http://www.wowwiki.com/Yogg-Saron  .
> malygos ist zwar " nur " t8 aber immerhin bekommt der spieler ja dort unterstützung von alexstarza im kampf, und sie ist ja alleine schon fast so stark wie malygos selber.
> naxx und chamber of aspects sind zwar auch hohes niveau, aber weit unter dem "story" niveau des anderen zeugs. die raids sind bei wotlk sehr storyreich!



war der worldtree nicht in hyjal?^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (21. September 2008)

Hoggeeer xD


----------



## Malehkith (21. September 2008)

ein worldtree , http://www.wowwiki.com/Vordrassil   vordrassil, der baum in dem die furbolgs von northrend unter der verderbung des alten gottes leben, da dieser die wurzeln dieses weltenbaums verdorben hat.

nein es gibt mehrere (nicht viele) weltenbäume, aber der bei hyjal ist so wichtig wegen dem brunnen der ewigkeit und der verbindung zum smaragdgrünen traum


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

ES NERVT IHR MIT EUREM HOGGER HOGGER PWN ICH WENNCH SCHLAFE MIT NEM BIERKRUG DES BRAUFESTES


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> ein worldtree , http://www.wowwiki.com/Vordrassil   vordrassil, der baum in dem die furbolgs von northrend unter der verderbung des alten gottes leben, da dieser die wurzeln dieses weltenbaums verdorben hat.
> 
> nein es gibt mehrere (nicht viele) weltenbäume, aber der bei hyjal ist so wichtig wegen dem brunnen der ewigkeit und der verbindung zum smaragdgrünen traum


dieses fie wo chuck norris mit ner kettensäge gekommn is isn worldtree wtf


----------



## KiLLa239 (21. September 2008)

Manche Leute können echt nichts anderes als "Hogger" schreiben oder irgentwas mit Chuck Norris :-/ Das war vor nem Jahr witzig... -.-


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

also erstmal zu Endboss in Wotlk:

ich glaube es ist Arthas, aber würde mir Malygos wünschen...ich als storynerd halte ihn ja immernoch für stärker als Arthas (wenn er schon sterben muss, dann wenigstens als endboss)



zum thema nächstes addon:

ich halte den Maelstrom und Smaragdgrünen Traum auch für realistisch^^

sie könnten als Bosse Azshara bringen und vllt auch Gul'dan und Cho'gall (vllt sind die beiden ja noch in diesem tempel als untote oder so)


dann gäbe es natürlich noch den Smaragdgrünen Traum
wie wir wissen geht dort irgendetwas vor sich...Malfurion und Cenarius kämpfen dort gemeinsam gegen irgendwas

mein tipp ist ja das die alten götter dahinter stecken...erst machen sie Deathwing verrückt und dann pfuschen sie Nozdormu in die Zeit (krieg der ahnen trilogie)
diese komischen Drachen die in HDZ die zeit beeinflussen wollen könnten auch was mit den alten Göttern zu tun haben.
sie haben es also auf die Aspekte abgesehen...warum nicht also etwas gegen Ysera tun?^^

bei dem Maelstrom gebiet (müsste "Die verheerten Inseln") heißen, könnten sie auch ganz gut die beiden noch fehlenden Menschenkönigreiche einbauen...Gilneas und Kul'Tiras (südlich vom Silberwald)

und vielleicht noch Grim Batol (im Sumpfland, da wo die roten Drachen sind)

vielleicht erfahren wir im nächsten Addon auch endlich was mit Khadgar, Alleria, Turalyon und co. in der Scherbenwelt passiert ist


----------



## Malehkith (21. September 2008)

der baum auf dem das anfangsgebiet der n811s steht ist auch ein worldtree, aber keiner hat die macht der aspekte bekommen und keiner hat den "neuen" brunnen der ewigkeit unter sich. 
der bei hyjal ist der wichtigste, die n811s haben den ja au einfach ma eben gepflanzt und dann von den aspekten verzaubern lassen.
hätte archimonde aber diesen worldtree zerstört , dann hätten die n811s alle die gaben der aspekte verloren  und archimonde wäre durch die energie des brunnens der ewigkeit schier unzerstörbar geworden. so wurde der "hyjalworldtree" etwas angekokelt und den nachelfen wurde die unsterblichkeit genommen.


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, als die verstosenen Nachelfen (später Hochelfen oder Blutelfen) in Azeroth landeten und in Tirisfal waren, merkten die dort doch eine dunkle, verdorbene präsenz ...

Schließlich landete seine Flotte an der Küste des Königreichs, das die Menschen später Lordaeron nennen sollten. Die Hochelfen zogen landeinwärts und fanden eine Siedlung im ruhigen Tirisfal. Einige Jahre später verloren viele von ihnen nach und nach den Verstand. Man stellte die Theorie auf, dass etwas Böses unter diesem speziellen Teil der Welt hauste, doch konnte nie jemand den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Gerüchte beweisen. Die Hochelfen gaben ihr Lager auf und zogen weiter nordwärts in ein anderes Land mit starker Ley-Energie

ein verweis auf einen alten Gott?

Schade das WoWwicki nicht auf deutsch ist ... aber mal google use  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

hat ma wern link wo ich diese aszhara sehn kann?^^


----------



## Malehkith (21. September 2008)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Queen_Azshara


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

ty


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, als die verstosenen Nachelfen (später Hochelfen oder Blutelfen) in Azeroth landeten und in Tirisfal waren, merkten die dort doch eine dunkle, verdorbene präsenz ...
> 
> Schließlich landete seine Flotte an der Küste des Königreichs, das die Menschen später Lordaeron nennen sollten. Die Hochelfen zogen landeinwärts und fanden eine Siedlung im ruhigen Tirisfal. Einige Jahre später verloren viele von ihnen nach und nach den Verstand. Man stellte die Theorie auf, dass etwas Böses unter diesem speziellen Teil der Welt hauste, doch konnte nie jemand den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Gerüchte beweisen. Die Hochelfen gaben ihr Lager auf und zogen weiter nordwärts in ein anderes Land mit starker Ley-Energie
> 
> ...




da könntest du recht haben^^

es gab 5 alte götter:

einer davon ist tot und seine überreste liegen angeblich irgendwo in Darkshore
einer davon ist C'thun, man hielt ihn für tot, allerdings überlebte er stark geschwächt und wurde von den Qiraj nach Ahn'Qiraj gebracht und dort als Gott verehrt.
bleiben also noch 3 alte götter von denen man lange nix mehr gehört hat, erst wieder als sie die Zeit verändern wollten (krieg der ahnen trilogie)


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

is die in tschernobal entstanden gott is die hässlich


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

> also erstmal zu Endboss in Wotlk:
> 
> ich glaube es ist Arthas, aber würde mir Malygos wünschen...ich als storynerd halte ihn ja immernoch für stärker als Arthas (wenn er schon sterben muss, dann wenigstens als endboss)



Malygos wird nur eine kleine rolle spielen in wotlk,die wahre bedrohung ist arthas,er ist mächtiger (geworden) als alles andere auf azeroth und mächtiger als die drachenaspekte.

Wobei mich interessiert wie blizzard yogg sarron in wotlk einbringen wird,denn er ist ja ein alter gott also stärker als alle drachenaspekte und arthas zusammen.

Wobei es inzwischen hinweise gibt,dass arthas yogg saron vielleicht unter kontrolle hält, denn die Riesen tore,die überall in eiskronengletscher stehen sind nämlich aus yogg sarons blut aufgebaut


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

wo is darkshore und wo liegen die überreste kords need


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> kurz vor dem nächsten addon oder wie^^


patch 2.4 lässt grüßen


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wo is darkshore und wo liegen die überreste kords need



keine ahung, hab ich mal gelesen^^

war aber immer zu faul die zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> keine ahung, hab ich mal gelesen^^
> 
> war aber immer zu faul die zu suchen
> 
> ...


Dunkelküste liegt an der Nordwestküste von Kalimdor.
Entschuldigung falls ich mich täusche, aber ist Kord Need ein alter Gott? 
Wenn ja, dann liegen seine Überreste dort tatsächlich.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/...1/1a/Oldgod.jpg


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Dunkelküste liegt an der Nordwestküste von Kalimdor.
> Entschuldigung falls ich mich täusche, aber ist Kord Need ein alter Gott?
> Wenn ja, dann liegen seine Überreste dort tatsächlich.


ich will die überreste sehn kordneed geiler name XD


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/...1/1a/Oldgod.jpg



ah danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw woher kennt ihr eigentlich die namen der alten götter? habe alle bücher gelesen aber da tauchen die nirgends auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

5 Götter? Dachte immer es wären 3 ... aber hier steht es sind 4

Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die vier bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. 

Nun dann hätten wir Cthun in Silithus, Jog... wasauchimmer ind Grizzlyhills und vermutlich einen in Tirisfal ... vllt ist nummer 4 unter Hyial und hat den Weltbaum nicht verderben können, aber zugriff auf den Smaragdtraum erlangen können und befindet sich nun dort ...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/...1/1a/Oldgod.jpg


oh mann de überreste sind seid 3milionjahre tot schwert  leuchtet noch is kla


----------



## Firephoenix89 (21. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> guldan+arthas=lich könig..... also gul dan lebt noch in arthas



äh ich will ja nich klugscheißen aber Nersul+arthas =Lich König
nich guldan der is nur der schüler von nersul gewesen


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

guldan steht im schattenmondtal zur info


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

nein das ist nur eine vision von guldan^^


----------



## Littleheroe (21. September 2008)

der könig von SW wird ja wieder reingepatcht...

meine theorie:

man killt arthas und später kommt dann per sontentpatch eine neue, letzte raidini, in der der lichkönig besitz vom SW-könig nimmt.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

jo und seine hand is RIESIG


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> 5 Götter? Dachte immer es wären 3 ... aber hier steht es sind 4
> 
> Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die vier bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten.
> 
> Nun dann hätten wir Cthun in Silithus, Jog... wasauchimmer ind Grizzlyhills und vermutlich einen in Tirisfal ... vllt ist nummer 4 unter Hyial und hat den Weltbaum nicht verderben können, aber zugriff auf den Smaragdtraum erlangen können und befindet sich nun dort ...



ja jetzt sind es 3^^

5 minus der tote in Darkshore = 4

4 minus der halbtote C'thun = 3

bei C'thun dachten ja erst alle (warscheinlich sogar die anderen alten Götter) das er tot ist.


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/index.html#history

Für alle, die noch einige Lücken im Story wissen um Warcraft haben, es zeigt nur einen groben umfang von dem, was in Wacraft 1-3 +addons und WoW geschehen ist.

Dort wird auch alles um Lichking und seine entstehung erzählt ...


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> nein das ist nur eine vision von guldan^^


und es steht als name guldan und lvl is boss das is guldan nur als geist der nix macht auser den typen für doie eine q beschören


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> ja jetzt sind es 3^^
> 
> 5 minus der tote in Darkshore = 4
> 
> ...


 2 hintereinander ...

Zeige mir beweise, das es 5 waren und nicht 4!


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> und es steht als name guldan und lvl is boss das is guldan nur als geist der nix macht auser den typen für doie eine q beschören



ja aber das is nur eine vision der vergangenheit, bevor das dunkle portal geöffnet wurde^^

Gul'dan liegt tot in den Ruinen des Tempels von Suramar.....oder etwa UNTOT!?


----------



## bufu1 (21. September 2008)

Hmm welcher Endboss für Wotlk gute Frage!

Hoggar wäre sicher ein richtig anspruchsvoller Raid nur schätz ich mal müssten sie wieder die 40ig Mann/Frau Raids einführen den packst sonst nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte auch gut sein das sie Haris Pilton nehmen DAS wäre dann mal ein Endboss die beschmeisst den Raid dann mit Schmuck, Geld oder Filme und als Enrage da würde sie dann anfangen zu Singen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

bufu1 schrieb:


> Hmm welcher Endboss für Wotlk gute Frage!
> 
> Hoggar wäre sicher ein richtig anspruchsvoller Raid nur schätz ich mal müssten sie wieder die 40ig Mann/Frau Raids einführen den packst sonst nicht
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> ja aber das is nur eine vision der vergangenheit, bevor das dunkle portal geöffnet wurde^^
> 
> Gul'dan liegt tot in den Ruinen des Tempels von Suramar.....oder etwa UNTOT!?


ich kann ihn anklicken also is er existent


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> patch 2.4 lässt grüßen


dann kann man den bsuchen wenn man kein wotlk hat so wie ich das verstehen soll ...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

ehm also in der wc3 kampange als man durch den tempel gegangen is hab ich keine leiche von gulkran gesehn also isser entweder vergammelt oder er is stammgast bei günter jauch naja das is ja kein großer unterschied


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> guldan steht im schattenmondtal zur info



Kann schlecht funktionieren.
Denn Illidan hat seine dämonische Kraft aus Gul'dans Schädel ergo isser tot.
Auch die Vision im Schattenmondtal deuten daraufhin.

P.S.: 111 Beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> 2 hintereinander ...
> 
> Zeige mir beweise, das es 5 waren und nicht 4!



ok wie es aussieht isses nicht ganz sicher^^



> The Number of Old Gods
> 
> Depending on the source, three, four or five Old Gods lie imprisoned. Some of these sources seem to imply that these numbers were the limit to the number of Old Gods. The roleplaying game seems to imply there were more than five Old Gods, including those imprisoned or killed.
> Number
> ...



Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_Gods#The_Number_of_Old_Gods


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

Gul´dan ist schon lange tot ,sein leichnam ohne schädel ist in der gruft von sargeras auf den broken isles und sein schädel ist jetzt in den taschen von vielen spielern nachdem illidan jetzt auch tot ist


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

hat ma einer link von der gruft wie die aussieht?^^


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Gul´dan ist schon lange tot ,sein leichnam ohne schädel ist in der gruft von sargeras auf den broken isles und sein schädel ist jetzt in den taschen von vielen spielern nachdem illidan jetzt auch tot ist



jop aber es wäre doch möglich das blizzard ihn als boss in diesem tempel einbaut?

er könnte ja untot, ein geist oder sonstwas sein^^


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Kann schlecht funktionieren.
> Denn Illidan hat seine dämonische Kraft aus Gul'dans Schädel ergo isser tot.
> Auch die Vision im Schattenmondtal deuten daraufhin.
> 
> ...


das will ich sehen das du guldan in shadowmoonvalley ned anklicken kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> jop aber es wäre doch möglich das blizzard ihn als boss in diesem tempel einbaut?
> 
> er könnte ja untot, ein geist oder sonstwas sein^^


hdz inc oda so


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

> hat ma einer link von der gruft wie die aussieht?^^



eine gruft halt^^

Oberflächlich sieht es aus wie die Überbleibsel eines mondtempels (wie der in darnassus) und  das tor dieses tempels (es sind aber mehr ruinen weil der tempel schon ein bisschen zerstört ist) führt unter die erde in die gruft


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

ah also mein zimmer *g*


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> ok wie es aussieht isses nicht ganz sicher^^
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_Gods#The_Number_of_Old_Gods


Nun laut Europe.de sind es 4 ... und ich denke mal, das dort nichts falsches stehen kann, da es ja von deren Story Writern kommt.
Und um ganz erlich zu sein, mehr als 4 Götter oder 5 wäre absolut bescheuert, ich denke mal das es 4 sind und sie sich da befinden, wo ich es vermutet habe ein paar posts zurück ... nur Nr. 4 ist halt nicht fest ...

Denn, wo sollten die ganzen Götter sein? Pro gebiet ein Gott? wär ja ein wenig übertrieben.

Die andere Frage kommt mir gerade in den Sinn, wie die Quiraj Cthun befreien konnten, bzw wenn er in Nerub war, wie er sich selbst befreit haben sollte ... denn die Götter sind ja tief in der Erde gefangen, weit weg von allen Völkern sogar von den Irdenen(später Zwerge) somit ist es eigentlich unmöglich, das er in Nerub gewesen sein kann oder das in die Quiraj irgentwo auggegabelt haben ... also muss es da noch eine macht geben, die ihn befreit hat ...


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> eine gruft halt^^
> 
> Oberflächlich sieht es aus wie die Überbleibsel eines mondtempels (wie der in darnassus) und  das tor dieses tempels (es sind aber mehr ruinen weil der tempel schon ein bisschen zerstört ist) führt unter die erde in die gruft



jop das sind die Runien des Tempels von Suramar^^

das ist ganz nebenbei die heimatstadt von Malfurion, Illidan und Tyrande und in diesem Tempel war Tyrande bevor er versunken ist priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> ... also muss es da noch eine macht geben, die ihn befreit hat ...


oh mein gott es waren die illuminaten...
oder um den typischen wow klischee zu entsprechen sag ich mal hogger wars*nicht freiwillig sag*
edith: was macht ihr eignetlich noch so spät on ? oO es is fast 2 uhr ich war ja grad sl hero ^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

jo die macht von darthvader ne *ironie off*
sargera war ja einzt der bewacher von azzerott d.h als er verrückt geworden is und die andern titanen das noch nit wussten hat der vll. cthun nach ahn quraji geholt


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> oh mein gott es waren die illuminaten...
> oder um den typischen wow klischee zu entsprechen sag ich mal hogger wars*nicht freiwillig sag*


Möglich ... aber durch einen unfall verlor Hogger all seine Macht und sein gedächtnis und verwandelte sich in einem Gnoll ... ja ... eine überlegung wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Illuminaten ... neeee, das überlassen wir dann doch lieber Dan brown  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> das will ich sehen das du guldan in shadowmoonvalley ned anklicken kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ja nicht behauptet das man den nicht anklicken kann.

Habs nur falsch formuliert: "Er steht da nur als Vision also nicht lebendig."
Hab dein Beitrag interpretiert als wolltest du sagn er lebt noch.


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> jo die macht von darthvader ne *ironie off*
> sargera war ja einzt der bewacher von azzerott d.h als er verrückt geworden is und die andern titanen das noch nit wussten hat der vll. cthun nach ahn quraji geholt


Tröt, falsch, Sargeras war der Oberster Krieger der Titanen und sollte böse Kreaturen verbannen, Nazrezim und die Eredar, aber die schiere boshaftigkeit dieser völker hat in nachdenklich gmeacht und hintehrer wütend ...


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

> Tröt, falsch, Sargeras war der Oberster Krieger der Titanen und sollte böse Kreaturen verbannen, Nazrezim und die Eredar, aber die schiere boshaftigkeit dieser völker hat in nachdenklich gmeacht und hintehrer wütend ...



Wobei blizz die geschichte nochmal umgedreht hat damit wir draenei spielen können^^


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht behauptet das man den nicht anklicken kann.


wieso behauptest du dann das er nicht existent ist ? ich kanns anfassen also exestiert es oda ?


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> wieso behauptest du dann das er nicht existent ist ? ich kanns anfassen also exestiert es oda ?





Serenas schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht behauptet das man den nicht anklicken kann.
> 
> Habs nur falsch formuliert: "Er steht da nur als Vision also nicht lebendig."
> Hab dein Beitrag interpretiert als wolltest du sagn er lebt noch.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

es ist ein spiel das einzige was du anfassen kannst ist deine maus und dich selbst wenn du deine blutelfe spielst...


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Mir wurde mal gesagt, Draenei seien einst Eredar gewesen, sind jedoch geflohen vor der bosheit ihres gleichen ... ob das stimmt ka ...


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> es ist ein spiel das einzige was du anfassen kannst ist deine maus und dich selbst wenn du deine blutelfe spielst...


also notgeil bin ich ned 
das seh ich jetztn als beleidigung an >.>


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

dann vergiss den 2.teil^^


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> also notgeil bin ich ned
> das seh ich jetztn als beleidigung an >.>


Calm down und geh pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

scheinst etwas übermüdet zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> dann vergiss den 2.teil^^


werd ich machen 
p.s: 95% aller probleme auf dieser welt entstehen nur durch missverstehn der ausdrucksweise/des gesprochenen der menschheit


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Calm down und geh pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jNNBXd0CPdk
nicht wirklich. is sa da bleib ich ma bis 4 auf oda so werd mal schaun ^^


----------



## Danketo (21. September 2008)

Könnt ein entboss nicht auch die 'Nagakönigen Azshara' sein?
Sorry wenns jmd schonmal gedacht hat ^^


mfg


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Tröt, falsch, Sargeras war der Oberster Krieger der Titanen und sollte böse Kreaturen verbannen, Nazrezim und die Eredar, aber die schiere boshaftigkeit dieser völker hat in nachdenklich gmeacht und hintehrer wütend ...



Was ich als ärgsten Fehler in der Lore ansehe ist die Sache mit den Eredar.
Die Dreanei sind vor ca. 400 Jahre auf Dreanor aka Scherbenwelt gelandet. Das ist aus dem Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" abzuleiten.
Und davor sind sie ne Weile von Welt zu Welt gezogen, bemessen wir die Zeit mit großzügigen 500 Jahren. Dann sollte Velen ca. 1000 Jahre alt sein.

Also 900 vor dem Jetzt wurden Kil und Archi, Vels Kumpels von Sagi verdorben, aber laut "Krieg der Ahnen" tauchten die Eredar und Archi schon vor 10.000 Jahren auf.
Also fehlen uns 9000 Jahre; und Velen ist unmöglich SO alt.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

3 TAGE WACH SING 
ICH DREH MA RAD AB XD


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Was ich als ärgsten Fehler in der Lore ansehe ist die Sache mit den Eredar.
> Die Dreanei sind vor ca. 400 Jahre auf Dreanor aka Scherbenwelt gelandet. Das ist aus dem Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" abzuleiten.
> Und davor sind sie ne Weile von Welt zu Welt gezogen, bemessen wir die Zeit mit großzügigen 500 Jahren. Dann sollte Velen ca. 1000 Jahre alt sein.
> 
> ...


DA WAREN DIE PÖSEN ZEITDRACHEN SCHULD AKA HDZ 1-2 UND AUCH HDZ4


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> hat ma einer link von der gruft wie die aussieht?^^



hier haste mal paar bilder der gruft aus warcraft 3^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Gut möglich ^^


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Was ich als ärgsten Fehler in der Lore ansehe ist die Sache mit den Eredar.
> Die Dreanei sind vor ca. 400 Jahre auf Dreanor aka Scherbenwelt gelandet. Das ist aus dem Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" abzuleiten.
> Und davor sind sie ne Weile von Welt zu Welt gezogen, bemessen wir die Zeit mit großzügigen 500 Jahren. Dann sollte Velen ca. 1000 Jahre alt sein.
> 
> ...



Warum sollten sie nicht so alt sein? Stasiskammer? Eisschlaf ... was es nicht alles an möglichkeiten gibt, vorallem magische wege.
Da Draenei auch Eredar sind, warum sollten sie nicht auch, sehr alt werden können oder beinahe unsterblichkeit besitzen?
Ich denke mal, das die Draenei in einer art Stasis gewesen sind auf der flucht vonden Eredar und somit den alterungsprozess gestobt haben für die dauer der stasis.


----------



## razaros (21. September 2008)

ich sag einfach mal kurz und knapp arthas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Focht (21. September 2008)

Joa der Tampel wäre ne nette instanz.......mit gul dan oder sageras als endbosss, einfach nice


----------



## Shany1991 (21. September 2008)

Nur Drachen sind echte Bosse, Todesschwinge kommt zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Focht schrieb:


> Joa der Tampel wäre ne nette instanz.......mit gul dan oder sageras als endbosss, einfach nice


das 3. addon revenge of sageras(rache des sageras oda so) mit dem endboss sagers im tempel welchr auch mit nem patch eingeführt wird
und guldan's selle is der vorletzte boss der nicht ruhen kann weil der sageras macht nicht bekommen aht sobald er tot is spwant sageras und muss gekillt werden^^


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> Nur Drachen sind echte Bosse, Todesschwinge kommt zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deathwing oder von mir aus Neltharion, aber bitte nicht Todeschwinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

hmm hört blizz dieses forum ab die klaun am öfters idden ^^
*paranoid umschau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
p.S hat wer lust auf ts oda skype ?^^


----------



## Shany1991 (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> p.S hat wer lust auf ts oda skype ?^^



Wärst du ne Frau, villeicht ^^


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> p.S hat wer lust auf ts oda skype ?^^



heute nicht mehr, ich geh gleich mal pennen^^


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie nicht so alt sein? Stasiskammer? Eisschlaf ... was es nicht alles an möglichkeiten gibt, vorallem magische wege.
> Da Draenei auch Eredar sind, warum sollten sie nicht auch, sehr alt werden können oder beinahe unsterblichkeit besitzen?
> Ich denke mal, das die Draenei in einer art Stasis gewesen sind auf der flucht vonden Eredar und somit den alterungsprozess gestobt haben für die dauer der stasis.



Mhh.. diesen Aspekt habe ich noch garnicht betrachtet.
Möglich ist es allemal, ich müsste noch mal im Buch nachlesen. 
Wenn ich nicht absolut daneben liege wurde erwähnt das Velen der einzige ist der auf Argus geboren ist und
sein Leben durch die Kristalle verlängert wurde. *unbedingtbuchwiederles*


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> Wärst du ne Frau, villeicht ^^


ne bin männlich sry
aber wieso fragste nahcm weib bei dem avatar?


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> heute nicht mehr, ich geh gleich mal pennen^^


wenn nix geht geh ich in mein zimmer und schau noch ne stunde fern^^


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> p.S hat wer lust auf ts oda skype ?^^



Nicht mehr so früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit füs Bettchen /bye


----------



## Shany1991 (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> ne bin männlich sry
> aber wieso fragste nahcm weib bei dem avatar?



Warum soll ich als Avatar nen Typen haben, ich seh nicht so gerne Männer^^


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

noch ein kleiner nachtrag zum thema smaragdgrüner traum für die die es noch nicht kennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich als Avatar nen Typen haben, ich seh nicht so gerne Männer^^


wie wärs mit was neutralem?^^
muss des so viel english sein um 2:00 will nimma denken...


----------



## Serenas (21. September 2008)

Sehr interessant, danke Saturas.


----------



## Zerenox (21. September 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Oh maaan..diese Hogger witze sind nicht lustig!



naja.. eigtl schon ^^


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Zerenox schrieb:


> naja.. eigtl schon ^^


wollen wa nen thead machen mit umfrage ob hogger witze gut sind oda nicht ?^^
bitte nicht 
ihr werdets doch machen hätte ich bloß nix gesagt
p.s.: füttert mal sharky der is so klein will wissen zu was der wird


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> heute nicht mehr, ich geh gleich mal pennen^^


dem schliese ich mich an, aber morgen gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe bis dahin haut ihrn icht mehr als zuviel hier rein ... keine lust alzu viel nach zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun, ich denke aber mal, Sargeras ist noch ne ecke übler als Arthas ... somit nichts, was vor dem aller letzten addon kommen dürfte, bedenkt, er ist ein titan, zwar ein gefallener, aber immernoch ein Titan.

Bevor es kommt, die Titanen wären nicht stark genug um die Götter getötet zu haben, vllt, kennen die Titanen ja keine Morde oder das töten? Sie haben die Götter ja verbannt, nich getötet und Sargeras hat die Nazrezims und Eredar ja auch erst verbannt und nicht ausgelöscht.

Ich würde mich über ein HdZ Karazhan freuen ... wo man an seite Khadgars und Lothar Medivh tötet um ihn aus den klauen Sargeras zu befreien ... und einen Hc Mode für Kara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (21. September 2008)

ich wär ja für was drachenartiges


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über ein HdZ Karazhan freuen ... wo man an seite Khadgars und Lothar Medivh tötet um ihn aus den klauen Sargeras zu befreien ... und einen Hc Mode für Kara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja is ja nett man tötet ihn um ihn zu befreine also hat er sein restliches leben für sich .. ach ne da is er ja shcon tot...
und ne kein hc für kara da schrei ich wenn ich da nochmal durch muss mit hunter für gear...


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> dem schliese ich mich an, aber morgen gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo wir schon beim thema titanen sind...ob es die titanen wohl merken wenn einer der aspekte stirbt?^^


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> naja is ja nett man tötet ihn um ihn zu befreine also hat er sein restliches leben für sich .. ach ne da is er ja shcon tot...
> und ne kein hc für kara da schrei ich wenn ich da nochmal durch muss mit hunter für gear...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> wo wir schon beim thema titanen sind...ob es die titanen wohl merken wenn einer der aspekte stirbt?^^


sicher haben die son brett mit lichtern wo jedes beschriftet is und fürn wichtiges vieh steh und wenn das licht aus geht wissens der is tot


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> wo wir schon beim thema titanen sind...ob es die titanen wohl merken wenn einer der aspekte stirbt?^^


Gute frage ... glaube kaum, sonst hätten sie ja auch bemerkt, das Sargeras durch gedreht is ... oder das die Legion vie Weltern vernichtet ham ... oder das der Brunnen putt gegangen is


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie hab ich das jetzt zu verstehn?
ps.: ich dreh durch lachflash und so xDDDD kA wieso


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

ich glaub die sind zu beschäftigt mit anderen welten im twisting nether obwohl azeroth ja schon herausstechen muss wenn die dämonen ständig hier beschwört werden wollen siehe kiljaeden


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich glaub die sind zu beschäftigt mit anderen welten im twisting nether obwohl azeroth ja schon herausstechen muss wenn die dämonen ständig hier beschwört werden wollen siehe kiljaeden


also die werden doch ab und zu zeit haben aufn brett mit lichtern zu schaun oda ?


----------



## Tragantar (21. September 2008)

so jetz noch mal an alle die denken wc3 geht mit wtlk zu ende:
nein! es gibt noch die erschaffer der welten/titanen),die alten götter und ihre generäle(ragnaros zb oder c`thun wem das was sagt)
außerdem gibt es noch dem smaragdgrünen traum und diverese andere welten,
nicht zu vergessen das ganze zeug was ich vergessen hab 
mfg


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> wie hab ich das jetzt zu verstehn?
> ps.: ich dreh durch lachflash und so xDDDD kA wieso


Nur schadenfreude übers durchdrehen wenn du nochma rein müsstest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Master schrieb:


> also die werden doch ab und zu zeit haben aufn brett mit lichtern zu schaun oda ?


Sicher solche Savons (ka wie geschrieben, hab nichts mit franzotisch zu tun)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. September 2008)

> so jetz noch mal an alle die denken wc3 geht mit wtlk zu ende:



und wer hat das  behauptet!?0.0


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Tragantar schrieb:


> außerdem gibt es noch dem smaragdgrünen traum und diverese andere welten,
> nicht zu vergessen das ganze zeug was ich vergessen hab



jetzt wo dus sagst, es gäbe noch Argus den Planeten der Eredar^^

edit: so jetzt aber wirklich pennen......omg ich werde morgen so ewig viel nachlesen müssen^^


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Ayvelin schrieb:


> Nur schadenfreude übers durchdrehen wenn du nochma rein müsstest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also durch drehn würd ich ned nur schreien(da fhetl jetzt auch die definition seht ihr wieder ein prob weil irgendwer ungenau war so is des bei jedem immer)
also vor freudne würd ich schreien wenn ich mit meiner alten gilde rein gehn würde 
vor hass wenn ich mit gimps reingehn würde^^


----------



## Master of madness (21. September 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> jetzt wo dus sagst, es gäbe noch Argus den Planeten der Eredar^^
> 
> edit: so jetzt aber wirklich pennen......omg ich werde morgen so ewig viel nachlesen müssen^^


also astalen welt wie ich iwo scho gepostet hab und 
@ saturas du gehts auch ned schlafen oda xD?


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Tragantar schrieb:


> so jetz noch mal an alle die denken wc3 geht mit wtlk zu ende:
> nein! es gibt noch die erschaffer der welten/titanen),die alten götter und ihre generäle(ragnaros zb oder c`thun wem das was sagt)
> außerdem gibt es noch dem smaragdgrünen traum und diverese andere welten,
> nicht zu vergessen das ganze zeug was ich vergessen hab
> mfg


Was haben die Titanen mit Wc3 zu tun? Die werden dort überhaupt nicht erwähnt, genausowenig die alten Götter oder dessen Generäle.

Der Smaragdgrüne Traum ... obe Blizz den jemals freigeben wird ist fraglich. Und andere Welten ... ROFL ich denke, Blizz wird sich kaum noch die mühe machen, sich noch Planeten auszudenken.

Wc3 dreht sich alleine um Archimonde, Arthas und illidan und vllt noch Ashzara. Sargeras wird Blizz sich für das große Finale aufheben, denn der mächtigste der Legion wird sichern icht direkt nach so einem nichts wie Arthas geopfert!


----------



## myxemio (21. September 2008)

ICH HAB DEN BEWEIß!!!

HOGGER IS DABEI AZEROTH EINZUNEHMEN UND SICH FÜR VERSCHIEDENE MOBS UND BOSSE AUSZUGEBEN!!!

ICH HAB DEN BEWEIß!!!

*bibber*
Da schaut selbst:

*World of Hoggercraft*


----------



## Tragantar (21. September 2008)

ok ich meinte die wc geschichte sry


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

hogger witze=nicht lustig


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

da könntch auch den yeti aus dun morogh nehmen oder den satyr aus teldrassil
YEAH 50 posts


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

Habe ich schon erzählt, dass ich heute ein Date mit einem Franzosen hatte?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

ahahahhahahahhaha jo


----------



## myxemio (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> hogger witze=nicht lustig






ähm...    doch^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

nein beim 1.mal vll aber beim 100.mal nicht


----------



## Golia (21. September 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> ähm...    doch^^




ähm nein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr bei der allianz keine andren probleme als hogger ?


----------



## Quardor´ (21. September 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> ähm nein ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Grunde nicht denke ich, immerhin steht Hogger kurz vor Stormwind und wenn der die Stadt stürmt bleibt denen ja nicht mehr viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  deswegen ja auch der neue Hafen, das der für Northrend ist, ist doch nur ein Vorwand damit sie sich nich bloßstellen. In wirklichkeit ist der doch für den Fall das Hogger tatsächlich mal sw stürmt, damit die schnell flüchten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterio (21. September 2008)

Arthas ne sicher net. Es wird wetten Onyxia.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MADE NOT MY DAY DAS IST NICHT LUSTIG IHR 3JÄHRIGEN KINDER


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (21. September 2008)

ah jz versteh ich da ihr allis ja nur aus palas besteht die kein damage machen habt ihr angst vor hogger na das is klar ihr wipt ja auch bei nem 40man raid aufn hasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

Golia schrieb:


> habt ihr bei der allianz keine andren probleme als hogger ?



doch...mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (21. September 2008)

ich denke nicht, dass nach arthas in wotlk noch ein boss kommt. ich glaube in bc wurde swp nur noch eingeführt, weil der content zu schnell abgeschlossen wurde und das addon nicht fertig war.


nach wotlk kommt sicherlich der maelstrom mit queen azshara als endboss (die soll ja als naga extrem stark sein) oder der emerald dream mit deathwing


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. September 2008)

Ein Fusion zwischen Arthas, Guldan und Hogger Nightmare Modus xD


----------



## Dark Phill (21. September 2008)

Nach Arthas könnter Nerzul kommen


----------



## Bralatur (21. September 2008)

LK=ner´zul + arthas 
und gul´dan ist doch schon tot


----------



## Malehkith (21. September 2008)

Hier hatte irgendwer gefragt wie die alten Götter sich befreien konnten.

Hier die Antwort: 

Die alten Götter sind tief unter der Erde eingeschlossen worden (C'thun tief in den Ruinen von An'quirai , Yogg-Sarog in dem alten Königreich der Neruber. ) Die alten Götter können Kreaturen verderben .( zB C'thun die Quiraj und Yogg-Saron die Furbolgs, obwohl er tausende Meter unter ihnen lag. Desshalb ist es warscheinlich , dass einer den Smaragdgrünenalbtraum erschaffen hat. Außerdem können alten Götter neue Kreaturen erschaffen oder verändern , so hat Yogg-Saron die Gesichtslosen erschaffen. 

Es gab höchstwarscheinlich 5 alte Götter, und man hat einen weiteren für tot gehalten. Einer ist C'thun , der andere is Yogg-Saron , einer der in Darkshore , einer beim Emeralddream und der letzte höchstwarscheinlich der, der den Hochgeborenen beim Treff des Wächters von Tirsifal den Verstand nahm und die restlichen Hochgeborenen zur Flucht zwang.


MfG Malehkith der böse Dunkelelf ;-)


----------



## Ayvelin (21. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> Es gab höchstwarscheinlich 5 alte Götter, und man hat einen weiteren für tot gehalten. Einer ist C'thun , der andere is Yogg-Saron , einer der in Darkshore , einer beim Emeralddream und der letzte höchstwarscheinlich der, der den Hochgeborenen beim Treff des Wächters von Tirsifal den Verstand nahm und die restlichen Hochgeborenen zur Flucht zwang.


Der Wächter von Tirisfal wurde erst viel später geschaffen, die Hochelfen sind schon viel früher in Tirisfal gewesen, bevor sich dort überhaupt erst menschenausgebreitet haben.
Die Elfen haben ja nur eine böse Präsenz gespürt, bzw vermutet, ob das aber stimmt ... vllt, vllt hat das ja auch was mit dem Scharlachroten Kreuzzug zu tun ... wer weiß ...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> aber wie würdet ihr euren "Wunsch" als Endboss haben?



wie ich den wunsch endboss haben will ... tot...
wen ich als endboss haben will?
chuck norris ... den würde nihilum und die anderen top-gilden net down kriegen muahaha *sieht die nihilum meber heulend auf dem boden liegen und *WIR KRIEGEN IHN NICHT DOWN* schreien xD

im ernst: arthas


----------



## derwaynez (27. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


chuck norris


----------



## Huntermoon (27. September 2008)

Hunterd-Tausende von Valenth-Kreaturen^^


----------



## Larmina (27. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Goldhainkinder die Hogger und Arthas kontrollieren!


----------



## chiaxoxo (27. September 2008)

Endboss WotlK: Der Lich König.

Endboss EotM: Königin Azshara.

Endboss ED: Der Smaragdgrüne Albtraum. (aka. ein alter Gott)

---- dann ist schluss mit wow.


----------



## Shamanpower (27. September 2008)

Naja nachdem Chuck Norris aka Hogger frostthron erobert haben rastet High Overlord Saurfang aus Ownt hogger und wird zum neuen Endboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (27. September 2008)

wer is hogger?


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. September 2008)

Wer is Hogger den kenne ich nicht glaube weil ich nicht die Wow geschichte nicht richtig kenne 

aber glaube das ist auch der ENDBOSS der sieht auch cool aus 

Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (27. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt


^

gibt gerüchte über den wirbel in der mitte..malstrom oder so


----------



## Tabulon (27. September 2008)

Ach jetzt weiß ich wer Hogger is ^^"
Das is dieser komische elite wolf im Wald von Elwynn xD
Dachte das wäre son riesen Oger weltboss, oder wie das heißt...


----------



## Raheema (27. September 2008)

oja hogger ich ich die *Räusper* liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also zurück zum thema worum gings noch ma ? ^^


----------



## Aremaron (27. September 2008)

wie wollen die hordies eigentlich in den maelstrom kommen wenn das ein strudel is? als zeppelin kann man ja schlecht...ihr wisst schon


----------



## Larmina (27. September 2008)

Tabulon schrieb:


> wer is hogger?






Hexenfluch schrieb:


> Wer is Hogger den kenne ich nicht glaube weil ich nicht die Wow geschichte nicht richtig kenne



Ihr zwei habt euch als Hordis geoutet^^


----------



## Tabulon (27. September 2008)

FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Yldrasson (27. September 2008)

Arthas wird nicht der Endboss, man darf nur zusehen, wie er getötet wird.
Man macht einen 80 Mann Raid und wenn man ihn auf 1% runtergehauen hat, stunnt er Alle und heilt sich wieder voll.
Doch dann hört man aus den Tiefen von Frostkrone "Leeeeeeeeeeeerooooy!" und "good old" Jenkins stürmt zu Arthas und haut ihn um.
So wird das sein.
Hogger sparen die sich doch noch fürs übernächste AddOn mit den Pandarenen auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Freakypriest (27. September 2008)

Quatsch jeder Hordler wie ich kennt auch Hogger

Und HOGGER wird eh erst der endboss vom allerletzten Patch


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (27. September 2008)

Ich denke nach Arthas wird keiner mehr kommen.


----------



## Daylan (27. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt



Nach WotLk:

1. *Fury of the Maelstrom* ( Der Maelstrom öffnet sich, an allen Küsten erheben sich Nagafesten, man muss als Teil der Horden oder Allianz Expedition in den Maelstrom hinab, und die letzten Geheimnisse der verkommenen Hochelfen lüften )
2. *Revenge of the Aspects *( Da Malygos und Deathwing in WotLk sterben drehen die anderen Aspekte durch und eine Herrschaft der Flammen erhebt sich über Azeroth, der Held muss die letzten Aspekte vernichten )
3. *Rise of the Titans *( Die Titanen erheben sich, nachdem das Gleichgewicht in Azeroth aus den Fugen geglitten ist, Aspekte tot, Geißel tot, Legion tot, Der Spieler muss die letzten Titanen auslöschen)
4. *Return of the Immortals * ( Nach dem Tod der Titanen, sind Sargeras und Gul´Dan aus dem Jenseits auferstanden und versucht die alte Weltordnung wiederherzustellen, der Held jagt sie durch die vorherigen Addons, wenn sie dann endlich im Finalen Kampf besiegt wurden, wird Azeroth zu einem neuen Uthopia )


5. *Death from the Tide* ( Die *Murlocs* erheben sich, *GENAU *: Die Murlocs, die jeder Spieler ausgelacht, nachgemimt und getötet hat, das Besondere an diesem Addon: Der Spieler *KANN* nicht gewinnen, Allianz und Horde werden ausgerottet und die Murlocs beherrschen Azeroth )


Gut, äähm falscher Film ... alternativ kann ich anbieten:

5. *Age of the God´s * ( Das azerothanische Uthopia erzürnt die Götter, da sie nach allen Prüfungen die ihnen auferlegt wurden, immernochnicht jene anbeten. Sie zerstören alles ) 

6. *World of Warcraft 2*

Lg Daylan ;-)


----------



## AliasSense (27. September 2008)

also die inze für hogger ist auch schon fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0sebPWy4q4&NR=1


----------



## Murloc92 (27. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt




*der Smaragdgrüne Traum *(ursprüngliche Form von Azeroth, ohne intelligente Rassen) Endboss irgendein Alptraumdrache oder Ysera selbst

*der Mahlstrom* (das Ding in der Mitte, wo die Nagas leben) Endboss Azshara

*Argus *(früher Planet der Draenei jetzt der Planet der Dämonen) Endboss Sergaras


----------



## SuperAlex (27. September 2008)

bei WotLK wirds Arthas(der Lichking) sein.
Dann kommt die neue Erweiterung raus, HB(=Hogger is Back)
in dem Hogger zuerst Hogger Normal gekillt wird
dann kommt er aber als Lichkönig zurück dann müssen wir ihn wieder killen,
dann bei der letzten Patch...kommt der echte Hogger weil das alles nur Stuntboubl´s warn.
um diese instanz freizuschalten muss man erst den Endboss des vorrgien Patch zu kill, und zwar....


.:!CHUCK NORRIS!:.


----------



## Shurkien (27. September 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ^
> 
> gibt gerüchte über den wirbel in der mitte..malstrom oder so




Habs schonmal gepostet aber, Blizzard hat mal eine Liste rausgegeben für die nächsten 5Addons wie diese heißen bis zu welchem level es dort geht welche Instanzen kommen welche Gebiete und welche neuen Featurs.

Leider habe ich diese Liste nichtmehr aufjeden ist die 3.Erweiterung er MaelStorm.

Ich werd mal gucken ob ein Kollege von mir sdie Liste noch hat dann poste ich sie mal :>


----------



## TheGui (27. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> aber wie würdet ihr euren "Wunsch" als Endboss haben?


Arthas.. mit ner Eistüte in der Hand!



Murloc92 schrieb:


> *Argus *(früher Planet der Draenei jetzt der Planet der Dämonen) Endboss Sergaras


gammelt Saergeras net gefanngen auf azeroth rum?

wen Argus dan Kiljaden mit voller power als boss!


----------



## Ghost305 (27. September 2008)

kann ich dir zur 100% sagen wer das werden wird...deathwing wird das werden...haben se ja schon versprochen das se alle drachen und berühmten persönlichkeiten verballern ohne neue einzubauen...naja egal
jedenfals zu 100% deathwing...entweder mit diesem add on oder mit dem nächsten


----------



## SuperAlex (27. September 2008)

Leute, ich habe Angst bekommen... was is wenn es genauso is wie mit den Konsolen Spielen, nach dem 3 teil hört es auf....

ich mein... ich hab Angst das dort dann (nachdem mann alle Erfolge in diesem Erfolgs dings gemacht hat) "Thanks for Playing" steht WoW aufhört.... bzw gratis wird und es keine neuen patches und so gibt...


----------



## AngelOfDarknes (28. September 2008)

Ich denke es könnte der Lich king sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär zumindestens schön so


----------



## SixNight (28. September 2008)

Horthas :O


----------



## Omas Zwerg (28. September 2008)

Kann mir mal wer ein Bild von Hogger zeigen, und mir sagen wer das ist ?
Weil ich glaub nicht das ihr alle den lvl 11 Elite aus Elwyn meint oder xD`?


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

> Kann mir mal wer ein Bild von Hogger zeigen, und mir sagen wer das ist ?
> Weil ich glaub nicht das ihr alle den lvl 11 Elite aus Elwyn meint oder xD`?



Doch.
Zweifelst du etwa seine Allmacht an?
Tötet den Ketzer!


----------



## Omas Zwerg (28. September 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Betrayer (28. September 2008)

Ich denke mir es wird irgendwas womit keiner rechnet !


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

--- [ SPOILER ] ---

Also da ich ja den Trailer von dieser Quest-Sequenz gesehen habe meine ich, könnten die Verlassenen auch noch (bzw >werden< sie noch eine) große Rolle spielen


----------



## deathmagier (28. September 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer ein Bild von Hogger zeigen, und mir sagen wer das ist ?
> Weil ich glaub nicht das ihr alle den lvl 11 Elite aus Elwyn meint oder xD`?



doch genau den meinen sie^^


----------



## Larmina (28. September 2008)

Omas schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer ein Bild von Hogger zeigen, und mir sagen wer das ist ?
> Weil ich glaub nicht das ihr alle den lvl 11 Elite aus Elwyn meint oder xD`?


Den und nur den den einzig wahren Hogger!
Hogger dir einen!


----------



## Leang (28. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weis hier ned wer hogger is?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg,

Leang


----------



## Flixl (28. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard sagte schon das im allerletzten patch der arthas raid eingebaut wird


jop
aber trotzdem sollte es doch noch einen nach arthas in wotlk geben dann denk ich auch guldan
hogger kommt erst viel später der ist viel zu übel für lvl 80er^^


----------



## Madrake (28. September 2008)

wie wäre es mit...

- Arthas himself
- Gul'Dan (obwohl ich den lieber an Seiten von Medivh haben möchte - als er noch richtig böse war)
- Varimathras
- Balnazzar (gibts zwar schon in Stratholme)
- Malganis (gibts zwar schon in Stratholme) 
- (Tichondrius wurde ja schon exekutiert von Mister Stormrage (Illidan))
- Hakkar, der Hundemeister
- Mannoroth wurde von Sargeras wieder zum Leben erweckt *hust*



aber ganz ehrlich ich tippe sehr stark drauf das Varimathras Endboss von WoTLK sein wird, und nicht Arthas.


----------



## Aratosao (28. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit hogger


Ha...wie lustig...

Gul`dan ist scho' tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja. Wer weiß, gibt ja genug auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (28. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit...
> 
> - Arthas himself
> - Gul'Dan (obwohl ich den lieber an Seiten von Medivh haben möchte - als er noch richtig böse war)
> ...




ah mir fällt noch was ein...


- Ner'zhul bevor er von Kil'Jaeden zum Lich König wurde - und sich mit Arthas vereinen kann.
- Mephistroth (Oberhaupt der Nathrezim/ Schecktransport (Schreckenslord), rechte Hand von Kil'Jaeden


ja Meppel killen auch in WoW^^ *ggg*


- oder Kazzak wird nochmals befördert und wird zum Endboss von WoTLK^^
- Meister Apotheker Faranell wird wohl nur ein normaler Boss sein - und Putress dann der Endboss (die Apotheker wollen Sylvanas in UC stürzen (Putsch))


----------



## Dragei (28. September 2008)

Ich fände Arthas ganz gut.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Shamiden (28. September 2008)

aslo hab ich da jetzt was nich mitbekommen ?
dachte hoger wär dieser 11er elite im wald von elwyn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnitzelDX (28. September 2008)

Todesschwinge fänd ich cool wenn der noch kommen würde.


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

An alle die Gul'dan sagen:

Wessen Schädel droppt Illidan? Na? Klingelts?
Ich sags mal so: der wrid SICHER kein Boss mehr.


----------



## lord just (28. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit...
> 
> - Arthas himself
> - Gul'Dan (obwohl ich den lieber an Seiten von Medivh haben möchte - als er noch richtig böse war)
> ...



also gul'dan ist tot und varimathras wird noch vor arthas sterben. balnazzar und malganis sind auch nur schreckenslords und nicht sonderlich stark und somit auch nicht wirklich als endboss geeignet. mannoroth ist tot und hat versagt, wodurch sich die frage stellt, warum man nen versager wiederbeleben soll, wobei sargeras ja auch irgendwo körperlos im wirbelden nether ist und eigentlich nix machen kann.

die sache mit kil'jeaden war meiner meinung überhaupt nicht geplant, und wurde nur gemacht, damit man noch ein wenig "futter" hat, bis das add-on kommt. illidan sollte eigentlich der endboss von bc werden und so wird auch arthas der endboss von wotlk werden, ausser blizzard vertut sich mal wieder mit dem release des nächsten add-ons.

bis es aber zu arthas kommt, wird es noch genügend "futter" für einen geben,



Spoiler



da es ja erstmals gegen die apotherker verinigung gehen wird und danach vielleicht gegen die Nathrezim gehen wird, da varimathras ja in unterstadt seinen wahren meister von xoroth (heimatplanet der Nathrezim) holen wollte.


----------



## Mace (28. September 2008)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> ganz klar: chuck norris
> 
> um ihn zu töten (hmmm...sagen wir "um es wenigstens zu versuchen...) braucht man 1000 spieler vom level "OMG-IT`S-OVER-9000!!!!"
> 
> falls man ihn nach 10 minu...nein, nach 10 tagen noch nicht auf unter 90% (das ist sehr wahrscheinlich - nein es ist sogar sicher) macht er einen roundhousekick und der server ist dann für ein paar tage down


so wirds sein ;D

ich hoffe das es Arthas wird und er nahezu unbesiegbar ist


----------



## Astrad (28. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> An alle die Gul'dan sagen:
> 
> Wessen Schädel droppt Illidan? Na? Klingelts?
> Ich sags mal so: der wrid SICHER kein Boss mehr.




Sagen dir die Höhlen der Zeit etwas? Dank diesem genialen Schachzug von Blizzard,können sie JEDEN toten wieder "auferstehen" lassen und ihn zu einem Boss machen.


----------



## Gigafabi (28. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach haben sie mit Arthas dann den besten Charakter verbraten -.-


----------



## Jeffy (28. September 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Sagen dir die Höhlen der Zeit etwas? Dank diesem genialen Schachzug von Blizzard,können sie JEDEN toten wieder "auferstehen" lassen und ihn zu einem Boss machen.



wo er recht hat ^^


----------



## Lassart (28. September 2008)

Ich glaub net, dass es Gul'dan wird. 
Ich würd ja mal auf Arthas himself tippen, weil es, soweit ich weiß, keine "wichtigeren" Charaktere in Nordend gibt (bei Falschaussage bitte korrigieren^^)


Edit: Warum sollte es Varimathras als Boss geben? Der chillt doch in UC O_o


----------



## Mace (28. September 2008)

Lassart schrieb:


> Ich glaub net, dass es Gul'dan wird.
> Ich würd ja mal auf Arthas himself tippen, weil es, soweit ich weiß, keine "wichtigeren" Charaktere in Nordend gibt (bei Falschaussage bitte korrigieren^^)
> 
> 
> Edit: Warum sollte es Varimathras als Boss geben? Der chillt doch in UC O_o


Varimathras ist nur in UC weil er schiss hatte von sylvanas getötet zu werden.Hat sich ihr halt unterworfen und macht da nun ein auf Obermacker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wer weiß..Schreckenslords sind halt unberechenbar..schließlich hat Varimathras ja auch seine Brüder verraten um am Leben zu bleiben..


----------



## Lassart (28. September 2008)

Ich weiß schon warum der da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum fragte ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (28. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz klar die 6 Goldshire Kinder, die diese dämonischen Rituale vollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Sagen dir die Höhlen der Zeit etwas? Dank diesem genialen Schachzug von Blizzard,können sie JEDEN toten wieder "auferstehen" lassen und ihn zu einem Boss machen.



In den Höhlen der Zeit werden immer nur Ereignisse der Vergangenheit nachgespielt. Ergo wird ein Event innerhalb der Höhlen der Zeit nicht als Endboss und Beendigung der Ära Lich King fungieren.


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> Varimathras ist nur in UC weil er schiss hatte von sylvanas getötet zu werden.Hat sich ihr halt unterworfen und macht da nun ein auf Obermacker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


varimathras stirbt meines wissens durch sylvanas und thrall die man ins eroberte undercity reibringt um es wiederzurückzuerobern.


----------



## DanielBVB (28. September 2008)

Âlso ich würde mal sagen Hogger als DK^^


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> varimathras stirbt meines wissens durch sylvanas und thrall die man ins eroberte undercity reibringt um es wiederzurückzuerobern.



Exakt. Also kein Endboss. 
Allerdings halte ich es nicht für ausgeschlossen das er wiederkehrt. So wie Mal'ganis und Balnazzar.


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Exakt. Also kein Endboss.
> Allerdings halte ich es nicht für ausgeschlossen das er wiederkehrt. So wie Mal'ganis und Balnazzar.


ausschließen kann man immoment noch nichts da es zur zeit ne beta ist und blizz es so ändern kann das er sich vllt doch nur wegportet anstatt zu sterben.


----------



## retschi (28. September 2008)

kurze frage wo is der karte her is wahrscheinlich fake oda?


----------



## René93 (28. September 2008)

Kil'jaeden war ja der bc endboss weil es ja illis vorgesetzter is wc3 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke mal arthas is der obermacker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (28. September 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> L2R sag ich nur mal so er hat 2 kleine fehler gemacht... ;P




Du auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ausschließen kann man immoment noch nichts da es zur zeit ne beta ist und blizz es so ändern kann das er sich vllt doch nur wegportet anstatt zu sterben.



Das stimmt allerdings. 

Ich frage mich auch ob man einen Dreadlord überhaupt töten kann, denn mindestens 2 sind ja nun schon wiedergekehrt. Wenn sie sterben bleibt ja auch immer nur die Rüstung zurück, der Körper löst sich ja auf, die Rüstung kann man dann looten.


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden war ja der bc endboss weil es ja illis vorgesetzter is wc3 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kil'jaeden ist dennoch NICHT tot und schätzungsweise hat sich sein Plan auch nicht geändert.^^


----------



## Azerak (28. September 2008)

Ist doch ganz klar was passiert..

Es werden alle Geheimnisse gelüftet !

Hogger der Drachenreiter...

Sein Reittier ist Todesschwinge!!!

Der Kampf ist denn wie bei Nazan im Bollwerk.. 

Zu dem kommt der Lichkönig welcher aber NICHT Arthas ist.. Gamon ist das!!! Er spioniert nur schon die ganze Zeit in OG! :O



Hm aber wenn ich ehrlich bin.. kA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings.
> 
> Ich frage mich auch ob man einen Dreadlord überhaupt töten kann, denn mindestens 2 sind ja nun schon wiedergekehrt. Wenn sie sterben bleibt ja auch immer nur die Rüstung zurück, der Körper löst sich ja auf, die Rüstung kann man dann looten.


töten kann man sie meiner meinung nach aufjedenfall da das was das apothekarium da zusammengebraut hat schon sehr schädlich für arthas war.da frag ich mich ob das auch schädlich/tödlich für einen schreckenslord ist.


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hogger


----------



## Cloudsbrother (28. September 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> Varimathras ist nur in UC weil er schiss hatte von sylvanas getötet zu werden.Hat sich ihr halt unterworfen und macht da nun ein auf Obermacker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Varimatras dieser Dämon bei Sylvava ist, dann wird der während einer "tierisch coolen Questreihe" getötet! Dann muss er ja weg sein!?

 Ja ist er dann für alle die ihn erledigt haben! 

Also wenn der Endboss in WotLK NICHT Arthas ist! Dann is es ziemlich doof! Die ganze Story dreht sich doch um Arthas!


----------



## GermanTrasheR (28. September 2008)

die hogger witze finde ich überhaupt nicht lustig


----------



## Cloudsbrother (28. September 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden war ja der bc endboss weil es ja illis vorgesetzter is wc3 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag mich ja irren! Aber seid wann ist Illidan auf Kil´jadens seite? Illidan kämpft doch gegen die Brenende Legion! Also auch gegen Kil´jaden! Oder liege ich da falsch? Berichtigt mich wenns nicht so ist!


----------



## Ours (28. September 2008)

sagt der doch gar nich o.O


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Ich mag mich ja irren! Aber seid wann ist Illidan auf Kil´jadens seite? Illidan kämpft doch gegen die Brenende Legion! Also auch gegen Kil´jaden! Oder liege ich da falsch? Berichtigt mich wenns nicht so ist!


im prinzip hast du recht ABER illidan hat mal für die brennende legion gekämpft und deswegen is kil jaeden sozusagen sein vorgesetzter


----------



## Cybereule (28. September 2008)

Ihr mit eurem Hogger,als ob das lustig ist...Chuck Norris bitte auch gleich lassen -.-


----------



## Rodgar_9 (28. September 2008)

aber Illidan ist dann in die Scherbenwelt geflüchtet um sich vo Kil' Jaeden zu verstekcne und versuchte die Dimensionsportale von dort aus zu verschließen.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (28. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> im prinzip hast du recht ABER illidan hat mal für die brennende legion gekämpft und deswegen is kil jaeden sozusagen sein vorgesetzter



Ach so! Hab ich mier fast gedacht! Danke


----------



## phreakymind (28. September 2008)

Denke schon das Arthas der Endboss sein wird. Allerdings kenn ich mich auch in der WOW History nicht sogut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (28. September 2008)

ja Sargeras wäre was tolles


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Rodgar_9 schrieb:


> aber Illidan ist dann in die Scherbenwelt geflüchtet um sich vo Kil' Jaeden zu verstekcne und versuchte die Dimensionsportale von dort aus zu verschließen.


er hat sie auch geschlossen jedoch hat kil jaeden ihn gefunden und illidan hat wieder geschworen das er ihm hilft.die aufgabe für illidan war eiskrone zuzerstören was er aber nicht geschafft hat weil arthas ihn aufgehalten hat.als illidan kurz vorm sterben da vor dem eingang zur eiskrone lag hat er die macht des schädls von guldan benutzt um sich wieder zuheilen(so glaube ich war es).danach hat kil jaeden vllt gedacht er wäre gestorben und die sache auf sich beruhen lassen.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. September 2008)

Habt ihrs bald mit eurem Hogger is schon seit dem zeitalter nich mehr lustig -.-"


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Peter@buffed schrieb:


> ja Sargeras wäre was tolles


wäre zwar was tolles aber wird nie im leben passieren,weil wir haben alle gerade arthas gelegt ein mächtiges wesen im WoW-universum und danach kommt sargeras gegen den arthas wie ein staubkörnchen aussieht.bis sargeras kommt dauert es noch etwas hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## youngceaser (28. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Hmmm Hogger schätz ich ma...munkelt man zumindest...


jaja ist kalr bleib mal realistisch echt sowas kann ich nicht ab



der muss ja auch schaffbar sein der endboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthzar (28. September 2008)

Kil´Jaeden wurde auch nur zum endboss wegen dem Patch der die Insel von quel danas hervorgebracht hat.
Sollte kein derartiger Patch nicht für Wotlk geplant sein wird Arthas wie erwartet der endboss sein.


----------



## Virusmaster (28. September 2008)

Es wird vielleicht einer der alten Götter is schließlich auch möglich oder ein Elementarfürst oder Todesschwinge


----------



## High-Ender (28. September 2008)

guldan


----------



## Olynth (28. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> jaja ist kalr bleib mal realistisch echt sowas kann ich nicht ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast sicher noch nicht gegen ihn gekämpft *bibber*

Comm i see Hogger!!  WAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Balthzar schrieb:


> Kil´Jaeden wurde auch nur zum endboss wegen dem Patch der die Insel von quel danas hervorgebracht hat.
> Sollte kein derartiger Patch nicht für Wotlk geplant sein wird Arthas wie erwartet der endboss sein.


das is so falsch kil jaeden war von anfang an als endboss geplant,da es in the burning crusade um die brennende legion ging und wer könnte besser sein als einer der mächtigsten wesen in den reihen der brennenden legion


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. September 2008)

Sagaras vlt.


----------



## Immortalis (28. September 2008)

denk auch es wird arthas sein...


----------



## Black_Fingayn (28. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit hogger


hogger is aber viel zu stark, also wird blizz ihn nerfen müssen


----------



## SAZZUKE (28. September 2008)

Arthas


----------



## Alpax (28. September 2008)

ich fände gut wenn man erst gegen arthas kämpft und dann frostmourne oder so zerbricht und er von Ner'zul getrennt wird .. und mann dann den geschwächten Arthas vor Ner'zul beschützen muss und er quasi der Endboss is ... Arhas muss leben! ...


----------



## Oonâgh (28. September 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Sagaras vlt.



Unwahrscheinlich, denn Sargeras ist doch der Titan, der (unter anderem) die Welt und die Drachen erschaffen hat, der Story nach.. Und damit wäre die Warcraftstory zu Ende und mit WoW is die Puste aus.
Ausser man denkt sich ne neue Figur aus, wäre aber seltsam..

Schätze eher was neues in Richtung Legion. Was es da halt alles gab in der Story, Mannoroth, Zuluhed, hmm .. Joa.. Um die Story eben weiterzuführen, was dann über Illidan steht irgendwie, oder es wird weitergeführt in Richtung Lich.. Was ja iwie Sinn machen würde, BC hiess so und Name war Programm, Hauptgegner waren von der Brennenden Legion, demnach bei WotLK höchstwahrscheinlich dementsprechende Typen.


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, denn Sargeras ist doch der Titan, der (unter anderem) die Welt und die Drachen erschaffen hat, der Story nach.. Und damit wäre die Warcraftstory zu Ende und mit WoW is die Puste aus.
> Ausser man denkt sich ne neue Figur aus, wäre aber seltsam..
> 
> Schätze eher was neues in Richtung Legion. Was es da halt alles gab in der Story, Mannoroth, Zuluhed, hmm .. Joa.. Um die Story eben weiterzuführen, was dann über Illidan steht irgendwie, oder es wird weitergeführt in Richtung Lich.. Was ja iwie Sinn machen würde, BC hiess so und Name war Programm, Hauptgegner waren von der Brennenden Legion, demnach bei WotLK höchstwahrscheinlich dementsprechende Typen.


ähm zuluhed ist tot soweit ich mich recht erinnere den killt man während der netherschwingen quest und mannoroth ist auch tot wurde von grom hellscream getötet als auch dieser sein leben verloren hat.


----------



## Elegost (28. September 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> nochmal auf Deutsch bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lern mal zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (28. September 2008)

Alenis schrieb:


> Mmh vileicht Guldan er hat schließlich denn ersten Tedesritter erschafen.


Das ist blödsinn, Guldan hat überhaupt nichts mit der Geißel zutun, außerdem ist Guldan tot. Guldan hat zwar den ersten Todesritter erschaffen, dafür hat er aber Körper von Menschen mit dein Seelen seiner Orchexenmeister beseelt, soweit ich mich erinnere. Die Todesritter der Geißel sind aber anders entstanden. Nerzul hat eine Reihe von Paladinen kurrupiert und verdorben, ihnen quasi schwarze Magie gelehrt. So entstanden die Todesritter der Geißel. Also ist Guldan völlig ausgeschlossen. Nerzul fänd ich da schon viel warscheinlicher. Allerdings müsste man da eine HDZ Instanz einrichten. 

Ich denk viel mehr das Arthas der absolute Endboss von WotLK wird.

Achja, Das mit Guldan ist hier nachzulesen: http://www.buffed.de/news/3159/wow-der-todesritter?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C4%2C6%2C13%2C14%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1191189600&tx_ttnews[pL]=2681999&tx_ttnews[arc]=1


----------



## Oonâgh (28. September 2008)

@Keksemacher, stimmt, ganz vergessen..

Gul'dan wurde doch von Illidan genudelt oder?
Demnach dürfte der es ja eigentlich auch nicht sein .. Hab ich zumindest iwie so in Erinnerung.



Virusmaster schrieb:


> Es wird vielleicht einer der alten Götter is schließlich auch möglich oder ein Elementarfürst oder Todesschwinge



Deathwing.. hmm joa.. Aber vielleicht auch ne Nummer zu groß, immerhin der mächtigste der Aspekte.


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Das ist blödsinn, Guldan hat überhaupt nichts mit der Geißel zutun, außerdem ist Guldan tot. Guldan hat zwar den ersten Todesritter erschaffen, dafür hat er aber Körper von Menschen mit dein Seelen seiner Orchexenmeister beseelt, soweit ich mich erinnere. Die Todesritter der Geißel sind aber anders entstanden. Nerzul hat eine Reihe von Paladinen kurrupiert und verdorben, ihnen quasi schwarze Magie gelehrt. So entstanden die Todesritter der Geißel. Also ist Guldan völlig ausgeschlossen. Nerzul fänd ich da schon viel warscheinlicher. Allerdings müsste man da eine HDZ Instanz einrichten.
> 
> Ich denk viel mehr das Arthas der absolute Endboss von WotLK wird.
> 
> Achja, Das mit Guldan ist hier nachzulesen: http://www.buffed.de/news/3159/wow-der-todesritter?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C4%2C6%2C13%2C14%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1191189600&tx_ttnews[pL]=2681999&tx_ttnews[arc]=1


verbessere mich wenn ich falsch bin aber ist nerzul nicht der lich könig und ist mit arthas verschmolzen?also warum eine hdz ini einbauen?


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (28. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Pre BC wars Hogger als Kel'thuzad verkleidet...
> BC wars Hogger als Kil'jaeden verkleidet....
> mit Wotlk wirds Hogger als Arthas verkleidet
> mit dem nächsten Addon wirds Hogger ohne verkleidung, muahahaha



Absolut!!!


----------



## Racios (28. September 2008)

Ernstgemeinter Post:

Vielleicht ein korrumpierter von Sargeras wiederbelebter Cenarius, der das alte Gebiet Hyjal öffnet und von dort ganz Kalimdor verseucht und vorerst ist dort alles instanziert mit Verseuchung für die +81 Chars. 

Cenarius himself in dunklem Rot und wenn man den bei 40% hat kommen Malfurion (der Schüler von Cenarius) und der Geist von Grom Hellscream aus dem Schrein und helfen beim Vernichte des korrumpierten Cenarius, der kurz davor anfängt aus dem GESAMTEN Boden Tote Nachtelfen, Urtume, Irwische spawnen lässt.

Das ganze Gebiet Hyjal wäre dann die Instanz und man müsste sich dort durchkämpfen. Andere Bosse wären vielleicht Schreckenlords wie Tichondrius und Anetheron, dann eine Kopie der Göttin Elune (wie Akamas Schemen ungefähr), die genauso böse ist wie Cenarius, untote Urtume und der ganze Kram.

Nach dem Tod des bösen Cenarius, würde der Berg Hyjal endgültig zusammenbrechen und es wäre nicht mehr möglich es zu betreten.

Dann müsste man die restlichen Gebiete wieder von der Verseuchung befreien und in jedem Gebiet wäre ein 40er Gruppen-Boss, der für die Verseuchung verantwortlich ist und der jeweilige Boss ist pro Server nur einmal zu legen.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. September 2008)

Nette Idee, aber klingt mehr nach einem großen Event, demnach wohl eher weniger..


/edit:


Mal ne andere Sache:
Jedem ist doch sicher aufgefallen in Ashenvale, dass da Emerald Dream hinkommen soll und in Tanaris ganz unten Uldum.
Also vlt irgendwas mit den Erdviechern da, die da rumgurken bzw eben Emerald Dream öhm .. joa gute Frage, da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.. Dass man Ysera helfen muss?


----------



## Racios (28. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber klingt mehr nach einem großen Event, demnach wohl eher weniger..



Hmm, Jau, fällt mir grad selber auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlos (28. September 2008)

Es ist bestimmt Sageras


----------



## Oonâgh (28. September 2008)

Wie gesagt: glaube ich nicht, damit wäre die Story zu Ende und daher auch WoW...


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> verbessere mich wenn ich falsch bin aber ist nerzul nicht der lich könig und ist mit arthas verschmolzen?also warum eine hdz ini einbauen?



Ja ist er. Aber die ersten Todesritter wurden lange vor der Verschmelzung erschaffen.


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das der Endboss nicht so ein Opfer sein wird wie Illidan und dann  nur noch abgefarmt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber klingt mehr nach einem großen Event, demnach wohl eher weniger..
> 
> 
> /edit:
> ...



Emerald Dream ist noch zu früh wie man hier nachlesen kann:http://www.wowwiki.com/Expansion_ideas


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (28. September 2008)

Ich will den Maelstrom haben:lieblingsland Tel'Abim


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja ist er. Aber die ersten Todesritter wurden lange vor der Verschmelzung erschaffen.


ja das is mir klar wollte mich nur vergewissern^^


----------



## Keksemacher (28. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> @Keksemacher, stimmt, ganz vergessen..
> 
> Gul'dan wurde doch von Illidan genudelt oder?
> Demnach dürfte der es ja eigentlich auch nicht sein .. Hab ich zumindest iwie so in Erinnerung.
> ...


naja feritg gemacht wurde guldan nicht von illidan der hat nur seinen schädel geholt der von der brennenden legion aufbewahrt wurde und nachdem er diese macht i sih aufgenommen hat hat er den schreckenslord tichondrius getötet.


----------



## Kakarott85 (28. September 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt


Oh man, euch Lorewhinern ist aber schon klar, das Blizzard sich die gesammte Story schon seit WC1 aus den Fingern saugt?


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> @Keksemacher, stimmt, ganz vergessen..
> 
> Gul'dan wurde doch von Illidan genudelt oder?
> Demnach dürfte der es ja eigentlich auch nicht sein .. Hab ich zumindest iwie so in Erinnerung.
> ...



Guldan wurde bei dem Versuch getötet die Geheimnisse von Sargeras Grab zu entdecken. Diese Geschichte wird in WC3 The Frozen Throne in der Nachtelfenkampagne erzählt.^^

http://www.wowwiki.com/Gul'dan





> Betrayal and death  Ultimately, Gul'dan's thirst for power proved to be the Horde's undoing. On the eve of Doomhammer's attack on Lordaeron's capital, Gul'dan took the Stormreaver and Twilight's Hammer clans and set out to sea to locate the Tomb of Sargeras. With nearly half of his standing forces suddenly gone, Doomhammer was forced to retreat and hunt down the traitorous warlock. This reprieve would ultimately give the Alliance time to regroup...and retaliate.
> 
> Gul'dan did indeed locate the Tomb, and used his power to raise it from the ocean floor. Taking with him his most select followers, Gul'dan cast open the doors and entered. He did not however find the godhood he was hoping for, instead, he was torn to shreds by a swarm of insane demons that they had unleashed when the tomb was opened. The remainder of his clans, including Cho'gall and his Twilight's Hammer, were slaughtered by Doomhammer's retaliation.
> 
> Gul'dan's memories survived within the warlock magic of his skull and the runes he painted on the walls of the Tomb. Illidan found the Tomb using Gul'dan's memories from the Skull, and Maiev found the runes. When the tomb caved in Gul'dan's final testament was buried.


----------



## flammenelfe (28. September 2008)

Kakarott85 schrieb:


> Oh man, euch Lorewhinern ist aber schon klar, das Blizzard sich die gesammte Story schon seit WC1 aus den Fingern saugt?




^^ ich wundere mich immer darüber wie viele meinen, hey gegner von WC3 Tot, Ende der Geschichte.... Warum nicht in WOW die Geschichte weiterschreiben. Neue Gegner, neue Länder, wobei genug altes Zeug es ja immernoch gibt. Aber wenn man von vorneherein sagen würde, mit dem ist Ende... Woher kommen dann alle bisherigen Bösewichte? Die wurden doch auch irgendwann mal neu erfunden.

Und nur weil man nen Boss besiegt hat heisst das nicht das der weg ist... siehe Keal'thas. Und Kil'Jaeden ist auch nur nen Schatten oder sowas, der kann also auch wieder kommen.


----------



## Disasterpiece (28. September 2008)

Man was habt ihr denn alle gegen Hogger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (28. September 2008)

Man was habt ihr denn alle gegen Hogger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. September 2008)

[attachment=5062:doublepostinghk1.gif]

einself!!!1

Ach kA ich denke, man kann vorerst davon ausgehen, dass Arthas lieb winkt. Danach kommt ggf nochmal n Contentpatch wie eben hier Quel'Danas und TdM und sowas.
Was da aber dann kommt, ist wirklich reine Spekulation.




> Although not officially announced, Emerald Dream is planned for release after Wrath of the Lich King



Ah ok wusst ich net, thx.


----------



## Daylan (28. September 2008)

Letztendlich wird es wohl Arthas werden, oder Ner´zhul.
Ich vermute dass einem im Kampf gegen Arthas Jaina zu Hilfe eilt, Illidanlike statt Tyrande halt =)
Wenn man ihn dann auf 1% gekloppt hat, wird Arthas "erlöst" und Ner´zhul verlässt seinen Körper ...
Danach muss man Ner´zhul noch in diesem oder im nächsten Addon verkloppen =)


----------



## Wardwick (28. September 2008)

Timmy!!!!


----------



## Vincent V. (28. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxnWl63Avo4

hier ist schon ein video vom endkapmpf! aus der beta hab ich grad gefunden!!


----------



## Healguard (28. September 2008)

Vincent schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxnWl63Avo4
> 
> hier ist schon ein video vom endkapmpf! aus der beta hab ich grad gefunden!!


Oh noez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. September 2008)

vielleicht nochmal kil'jaeden + sein unterleib? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sonst fällt mir nix ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (28. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> vielleicht nochmal kil'jaeden + sein unterleib?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der haut dich mit seinem ****** kaputt und sein Kopf steckt in der Decke, oder wie xDD

Edit: Sorry der war unnötig =(


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. September 2008)

Wardwick schrieb:


> Timmy!!!!


Auf jeden^^


----------



## Gothor (28. September 2008)

Es hilft sicherlich, wenn man die Untertitel der jeweiligen Addons beachtet.
1. Addon: The Burning Crusade, ein Hinweis auf die Brennende Legion -> Cheffe Kil'Jaeden
2. Addon: Wrath of the Lich King, Hinweis auf Arthas und seine untoten Legionen -> Cheffe Arthas

Meiner unbedeutenden Meinung nach wirds wohl Arthas als Endboss vom 2. Addon geben.


----------



## Racios (28. September 2008)

Gothor schrieb:


> Es hilft sicherlich, wenn man die Untertitel der jeweiligen Addons beachtet.
> 1. Addon: The Burning Crusade, ein Hinweis auf die Brennende Legion -> Cheffe Kil'Jaeden
> 2. Addon: Wrath of the Lich King, Hinweis auf Arthas und seine untoten Legionen -> Cheffe Arthas
> 
> Meiner unbedeutenden Meinung nach wirds wohl Arthas als Endboss vom 2. Addon geben.



Der Chef der Burning Legion ist Sargeras. Nur mal so nebenbei. Er ist zwar tot, aber wen interressiert es in Warcraft schon, wenn man tot ist?


----------



## Roktarius (28. September 2008)

Chuch Norris würde ich mal sagen ^^


----------



## noobzocker (28. September 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Der Chef der Burning Legion ist Sargeras. Nur mal so nebenbei. Er ist zwar tot, aber wen interressiert es in Warcraft schon, wenn man tot ist?


Nur ein kleiner Teil seiner Macht die in eine seperate Hülle gesteckt wurde ist tot.


----------



## Raminator (28. September 2008)

Roktarius schrieb:


> Chuch Norris würde ich mal sagen ^^


der wird aber nie sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also endboss wird aufjedenfall arthi sein^^


----------



## Adiana (28. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> hmm ein fetter hunter mit wechselden pet und bei jedem wipe macht er 1% mehr dmg das geht solange bis er tot is oder id resset ist ansonsten verschwindet der buff ned ^^. damit habens dann die pro gilden schwerer den zu killn. natürlich dürfen verschiedene phasen( in welchen er aspekte wechselt auch ned fehlen)



freu mich auf die "Aspekt des Geparden-Phase", wo er einfach nur durch die Gegend gekitet wird :>


----------



## Arkoras (28. September 2008)

Enboss Classic WoW: Kel'thuzad

Endboss TBC: Kil'Jaeden

Endboss WotLK: Arthas (mit Patch Hogger noch?)

Endboss nächstes Addon: HIGH OVERLORD SAURFANG

Endboss danach: Blizzard mit ihrer brutalen Fähigkeit, Lebensentzug.


----------



## Ichtot71 (29. September 2008)

Ich meine Mal gehört zu haben das Nozdormu noch als Raidboss kommt vll ist er der Endboss mit WOTLK.
Mfg ichtot


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Hadec schrieb:


> Viel weist ja darauf hin das Arthas, der Lichkönig, der Endboss sein wird.
> 
> Aber in BC dachten ja auch alle es wär Illidan und es war doch Kil´jaeden^^





Ehm...der Endboss war Illidan. Kil'jaeden ist bloss kam doch erst mit dem letzten großen Patch und war eventuell nichtmal geplant bei release von BC(ich gehe davon aus das Blizz Wotlk früher rausbringen wollte aber als das nicht machbar war, hat man sich halt für Quel'Danas/Kil'jaeden entschieden um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten).
Arthas wird vermutlich der Endboss von Wotlk sein. Wenn sie für das Addon danach wieder 2 Jahre brauchen, dann wird man allerdings wieder eine weitere Raid-Instanz einführen müssen mit jemandem der noch stärker ist als Arthas.
Ich denke es wird in etwa so ablaufen das man Arthas nicht tötet sondern mit dem Ashbringer Frostmourne zerstört(in einer cut-scene wenn Arthas low health hat...kommt halt Thrall, Wryn oder irgendein anderer NPC mit Ashbringer vorbei). Danach kann Arthas sich vom Lichking lösen(könnte man eventuell auch ne Instanz drum bauen das er nach der Zerstörung von Frostmourne erstmal verschwindet und dann in der neuen Instanz wieder auftaucht)......denn ich denke nicht das Blizz Arthas als den größten Helden und gleichzeitig größten Bösewicht der Allianz einfach so umbringen wird.
Danach könnte man für eine weitere Instanz z.b. den Geist des LichKings mit Varimathras(Spoiler: Der verrät ja bekanntlich Sylvanas und sagt sich von der Horde los...und macht alles um zu mehr Macht zu gelangen) verschmelzen was dann auch erklären würde wieso dieser eventuell noch stärker als Arthas als Lichking mit Frostmourne ist....denn son unsterblicher Dreadlord bringt ja auch schon einiges an Power mit.
Außerdem könnte man um Arthas dann in Zukunft eine nette Story des getriebenen Helden bauen, der sich in selbstmord-aktionen stürzt um für seine begangenen Greueltaten zu büßen und irgendwann dann doch noch der König der Menschen wird(was natürlich wiederrum kein Verständnis bei Thrall und Sylvanas hervorruft).

Das schöne an Wotlk ist ja das man jetzt endlich anfangen kann eine Geschichte für ein MMORPG zu schreiben und nicht mehr der Geschichte eines Strategiespiels folgen muss(und ein strategiespiel an die Handlung eines MMORPGS anzupassen ist deutlich einfacher als andersrum). Damit sind deutlich mehr überraschende Wendungen drin....


----------



## retschi (1. Oktober 2008)

es wird ein harter kampf zuerst muss man 20 trash mob wellen überstehen in denen jedesmall 15 gnolle kommen und dauern "du nicht nehmen kerze schrein" 
dann muss man ein art abbild von hogger umhauen der alle 10sec einen ae zauber wirkt und damit jedesmal 15k damage auf alle spieler zauber!
nach dem müssen alle overhealt werden wenn der tot is kommt hogger als das lvl 13ner elite fich alle bekommen nen d buff ab das sie wieder lvl sind und anfangs fähigkeiten und anfangs equip und dann müssen sie ihn umhauen... wenn sie ihn schaffen kommen sie auf ihren alten lvl 70 stand zurück mit ihrem equip und fähigkeiten wenn nich.... dann heißts wieder lvln^^


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ein "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"-Kobold!



*Kerze klau* Oh, verzeihung. Schlechte Angewohnheit. *Kerze zurück geb*

Arthas würde mich als Endboss des Addons freuen.


----------



## Deepender (1. Oktober 2008)

Alenis schrieb:


> Mmh vileicht Guldan er hat schließlich denn ersten Tedesritter erschafen.



richtiggg^^ Teron Blutschatten, ja ich schließe von daher auch auf guldan, und ganz ganz ganz am schluss von wow, nach den 3-4 folgenden addons nach WOTLK wird denke ich der aller letzte boss Sargeras sein


----------



## Jeffy (1. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ehm...der Endboss war Illidan. Kil'jaeden ist bloss kam doch erst mit dem letzten großen Patch und war eventuell nichtmal geplant bei release von BC(ich gehe davon aus das Blizz Wotlk früher rausbringen wollte aber als das nicht machbar war, hat man sich halt für Quel'Danas/Kil'jaeden entschieden um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten).
> Arthas wird vermutlich der Endboss von Wotlk sein. Wenn sie für das Addon danach wieder 2 Jahre brauchen, dann wird man allerdings wieder eine weitere Raid-Instanz einführen müssen mit jemandem der noch stärker ist als Arthas.
> Ich denke es wird in etwa so ablaufen das man Arthas nicht tötet sondern mit dem Ashbringer Frostmourne zerstört(in einer cut-scene wenn Arthas low health hat...kommt halt Thrall, Wryn oder irgendein anderer NPC mit Ashbringer vorbei). Danach kann Arthas sich vom Lichking lösen(könnte man eventuell auch ne Instanz drum bauen das er nach der Zerstörung von Frostmourne erstmal verschwindet und dann in der neuen Instanz wieder auftaucht)......denn ich denke nicht das Blizz Arthas als den größten Helden und gleichzeitig größten Bösewicht der Allianz einfach so umbringen wird.
> Danach könnte man für eine weitere Instanz z.b. den Geist des LichKings mit Varimathras(Spoiler: Der verrät ja bekanntlich Sylvanas und sagt sich von der Horde los...und macht alles um zu mehr Macht zu gelangen) verschmelzen was dann auch erklären würde wieso dieser eventuell noch stärker als Arthas als Lichking mit Frostmourne ist....denn son unsterblicher Dreadlord bringt ja auch schon einiges an Power mit.
> ...



find diese ueberlegungen, recht nice =)


----------



## Provieh (1. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Oh maaan..diese Hogger witze sind nicht lustig!



Witziger als du allemale 

Hooger rulez Wotlk


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich weiß nit was das zu bedeuten hat vll fällt euch ja dazu was ein 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter6.html

illidan ftw


----------



## Kronas (1. Oktober 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> richtiggg^^ Teron Blutschatten, ja ich schließe von daher auch auf guldan, und ganz ganz ganz am schluss von wow, nach den 3-4 folgenden addons nach WOTLK wird denke ich der aller letzte boss Sargeras sein


jo, wir dürfen seinen großen zeh hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (1. Oktober 2008)

Eha weiße net das des Arthas is?
Naja mein Endgegner  wäre n Gnom auf nem Kodo der heiß dann

"Rezrot Wackelzahn"
<Größenwahnsinniger Gnomen Herrscher>


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jo, wir dürfen seinen großen zeh hauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Arx (1. Oktober 2008)

muahaha ... hogger is so pööhsee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

El_Arx schrieb:


> muahaha ... hogger is so pööhsee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist nicht mehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (1. Oktober 2008)

tzzzzzzzzz...

an alle dies noch nicht wissen Sargeras ist schon tot -.-

sein Grab liegt nördlich vom Maelstorm...

Play WC3:TFT


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

naund?kael war auch tot und steht jz in tdm^^


----------



## Untoast (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sagen: Hogger is the man!


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

Untoast schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Hogger is the man!


und ich würd sagen du bist gleich tot man^^hogger hatten wir schon 100000000mal


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. Oktober 2008)

jaja hogger is out.... genauso wie chuck norris...

ich halte mal dran feste und denke es ist und bleibt arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (1. Oktober 2008)

Hogger oder Saurfang!


----------



## Chronus11 (1. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> naund?kael war auch tot und steht jz in tdm^^



jo aber Kael warn Blutelf und Sargeras istn Titan...
Auserdem ist Sargeras seit Jarhunderten Tod da ist wohlkaum mehr übrig als staub und seine macht wurde in TFT von Illi geklaut^^

Trotzdem guter einwand hab ich nit dran gedacht^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hogger oder Saurfang!




maaan peilt es doch.... HOGGER IST EIN LVL 11 ELITE MOB UND LANGSAM LANGWEILIG...

meine güte.. man kanns auch übertreiben...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

ehm saurfang gammelt doch in og oder irre ich mich da?^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> ehm saurfang gammelt doch in og oder irre ich mich da?^^



ne du irrst nicht =)

kleiner hinweis für deine Signatur Loosing = Lockernd, verlieren also Losen = mit einem O ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

wo steht er denn?inner hölle?xD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> wo steht er denn?inner hölle?xD




wenn man in OG rein kommt, direkt da am Anfang bei der Kreuzung... allerdings is das Hochfürst Saurfang... hab eben ma nachgeguggt... oder is das von server zu server verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (joking)


----------



## Dannie (1. Oktober 2008)

zuzeit kann das keiner sagen  , nach dem story umschwung kann  ja alles sein  , sogar hogger, aber unwahrscheinlich ^. ^


----------



## Soupcasper (1. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> arthas dann patch mit hogger



./vote Dafür




Plakner schrieb:


> Hmmm Hogger schätz ich ma...munkelt man zumindest...
> 
> 
> mist da war wohl jmd schneller^^



Ja, hab ich auch gehört.



Elemerus schrieb:


> arthas schließt sich mit hogger zusammen, welche dann alles erobern



Mhm... netter Zusammenschluss... darf Van Cleef dann auch mitmachen?



Arkoras schrieb:


> Pre BC wars Hogger als Kel'thuzad verkleidet...
> BC wars Hogger als Kil'jaeden verkleidet....
> mit Wotlk wirds Hogger als Arthas verkleidet
> mit dem nächsten Addon wirds Hogger ohne verkleidung, muahahaha



Made my Day ;D ;D ;D




Davidor schrieb:


> Ein "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"-Kobold!



Ja, das wäre super!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (1. Oktober 2008)

mhm, vieleicht wen man arthas gekillt hat wird das schwert und die rüstung vom lichking selbstständig und wird viel mächtiger weil er nun keinen mensch mehr als kämpfer hat nurnoch seine pure macht


----------



## thE aWakEn (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich will ja echt keine "Spaß"bremse sein, aber durch so vollintelligente Antworten à la " HOGGEER!!!111 HOGER RULS! " wird das Niveau des Buffed.de-Forums arg nach unten gezogen - meiner Auffassung nach. 
Vielleicht sollte man mal seine infantilen Dränge unterdrücken....... 
Aber irgendwann nervt dieses Kommentar geben, um einen Kommentar zu geben und wirklich dabei nichts produktives, nichtmal es reproduzierendes, von sich zu geben. Das zeugt wirklich von Reife und Selbstbeherrschung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Arkoras (1. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> wenn man in OG rein kommt, direkt da am Anfang bei der Kreuzung... allerdings is das Hochfürst Saurfang... hab eben ma nachgeguggt... oder is das von server zu server verschieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er ist auf jedem Server auf dem Platz, manchmal wenn man den Kopf von Nefarian abgibt, dann steht er neben der Säule, aber die kann man noch weniger übersehen.


----------



## Hexenkind (2. Oktober 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> also ich weiß nit was das zu bedeuten hat vll fällt euch ja dazu was ein
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/chapter6.html
> 
> illidan ftw



Nix Illidan. ._. Wenn du mal auf das vorletzte Kapitel klicken würdest, dann merkst du schnell das die dokumentierte Geschichte am Ende von TFT aufhört.


----------



## Styl4 (2. Oktober 2008)

Der letzte endboss ist doch eig. ganz klar arthas
außer kil'jaeden bekommt irgendwie mehr macht wobei er ja eig. getötet wurde (wie bei kael'thas)

Sargeras ist wohl eher unwarscheinlich da er 1.länger tot ist als alles andere und 2. klaut illidan ihm seine macht bzw seine machtquelle

Ein Sinnvoller endboss wäre wohl sofern nach arthas noch was kommen wird (fallz blizz sich nicht ne komplett neue geschichte dazudenkt, wobei eiskrone das mächtigse "wesen" ist das es in warcraft gibt) ein Titan der in WotlK von irgendwelchen Hexern wiederbelebt wird.

Oder Arthas erschafft einen neuen Boss, Uther den er damals getötet hat um ihn als Sklave zu halten der jedoch dann stärker wird als er selbst (siehe sylvanas)

Erfinden oder denken kann man an viele leute die bösse sein könnten jeder kann ja eig. durch irgendnen hexer verzaubert werden (siehe illidans Draenei untergebenen).


----------



## LMay (2. Oktober 2008)

Bisher sind die Titanen die Hoggers der Herzen...

aber laut der Geschichte haben sogar die noch Schöpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..wer diese sind, wurde aber noch nicht beschrieben, nur, dass es sie gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls ich grad die Titanen mit den drei sonstwas verwechsel...dann sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hätten die drei >sonstwas< (namen vergessen) halt noch Schöpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe das wenigsten noch der Maelstrom und Pandaria kommen, der Endboss sollte also nicht Arthas sein (/yawn Arthas) - vielleicht kommt ja der wahre Lich King nochmal frei und fängt an zu maraudieren, das wär n' Endboss.


----------



## stickler (2. Oktober 2008)

guldan+arthas=lich könig..... also gul dan lebt noch in arthas
[/quote]

Zu Jolk
Das war Ner’zhul und Arthas net Guldan, der is wirklich tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonrazor (2. Oktober 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Ähm ich bin eher darauf gespannt was sich Blizzard NACH Wotlk an Story aus den Fingern saugt




Den Maelstrom? Wäre ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## m0rg0th (2. Oktober 2008)

Styl4 schrieb:


> außer kil'jaeden bekommt irgendwie mehr macht wobei er ja eig. getötet wurde (wie bei kael'thas)


Kil'jeaden wurde nicht getötet, er wurde "genethert"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen, jetzt schon zu spekulieren bringt doch eh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daerodior (2. Oktober 2008)

Mir würde nichts einfallen was nach Arthas noch kommen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (2. Oktober 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> guldan+arthas=lich könig..... also gul dan lebt noch in arthas



Nix da, Lich King is Nerzul und Artas.
Gul´dan war der der die Todesritter erschuf, der das dunkle Portal geöffnet hat mit Mediev und dessen Schädel nun Illidan nutzt um Hamlet zu interpretieren.


----------



## Evilslyn (2. Oktober 2008)

Is doch klar wer der letzte Endboss sein wird in WOW, Chris Metzen aka Hogger aka Arthas aka Kiljeaden aka Aszhara aka Alpha and Omega


----------



## Phanix (2. Oktober 2008)

Blizz wird bald die GMs als Bosse einsetzen , wenn sie nix mehr haben.

Spaß beiseite. Hab keine Ahnung vllt Azshara oder irgendwer anders


----------



## __FL3X (2. Oktober 2008)

HOGGER FTW


----------



## Nasiria (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke, Gul'dan könnte man noch problemlos als Boss "missbrauchen" schließlich hockt der ja auch im Schattenmondtal rum vor seinem Altar. Gut ist ein Geist, aber Kel'thuzad war ja auch nichtmehr ganz frisch so anzusehen.


----------



## Hadec (24. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr alle mit Hogger?^^


----------

